# [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*Einleitung:*

Ihr fragt euch sicher was ich mit dem Kauf eines neuen Netzteils bezwecke, denn mein jetziges Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 gehört ja immer noch zu den "guten" Netzteilen im bezahlbaren Preissegment unter 100€. Außerdem glänzt es durch ein 80plus Zertifikat sowie einen sehr leisen Lüfter, von der soliden Verarbeitung und dem hervorragenden Kabelmanagement fange ich gar nicht erst an ...

Ihr merkt es sicherlich schon, ich habe kaum Kritikpunkte an meinem Netzteil ausmachen können. Es gibt aber einen besonders wichtigen Kritikpunkt und einen nunja weniger wichtigen. Das größte Makel ist meiner Meinung nach die nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäße Effizienz von "nur" 80%, das mag für die meisten User völlig ausreichen allerdings zähle ich mich als Enthusiast und außerdem läuft mein Rechner arbeitsbedingt gut und gerne 12-14h am Tag. Der Zweite, etwas weniger größte Kritikpunkt ist Topologie bedingt, ein "normales" Netzteil liefert eine gewisse Ausgangsleistung, in meinem Falle 500W, von diesen 500W entfallen aber "nur" 408W effektiv nutzbar auf die 12V Rail. Dieses Problem der nicht nutzbaren Nennleistung wird mittlerweile durch DC-to-DC Netzteile wie dem Antec True Power New oder der Enermax 87+ Serie ausgeglichen, aber die meisten Netzteile am Markt sind immer noch "Standard" Modelle. Wobei ich nicht sagen will das man auf die 3,3V und 5V Rail verzichten kann, jeder Rechner erzeugt auch auf diesen beiden Leitungen eine gewisse Last allerdings liegt diese nur bei wenigen A ... weswegen die jeweils 20A völlig überdimensioniert sind.

Also habe ich nun mit einem neuen Netzteil geliebäugelt, einer der Spitzenkandidaten war für mich das Enermax Modu87+ 500W, aber auch die Antec High Current Pro fand und finde ich sehr ansprechend, nur leider gibt es diese erst ab über 600W ... Wie man aus vielen Messungen entnehmen kann ist aber bei Netzteilen die Effizienz am höchsten wenn sie zu 50% ausgelastet werden. Im normalen Rechner Alltag ist das aber echt schwer zu erreichen, ein Beispiel wenn der Rechner unter Volllast 250W aus der Dose zieht benötigt man ein 500W Netzteil, nun läuft aber kein PC 24h am Tag unter Volllast, wenn der gleiche Rechner also nur 100W im Idle bzw. bei geringer Last ist ein 500W Netzteil oversized. 

Was tut man also? Verzichtet man zugunsten eines gewissen Spielraums bei der Ausgangsleistung auf Effizienz, vor allem wo die meisten Rechner die meiste Zeit eh unter geringer Last arbeiten. Die andere Alternative wäre eine knappe Kalkulation. Wenn man sich also für die zweite Variable entscheidet steht man sogleich vor dem nächsten Problem, im Bereich um 400W ist das Angebot VERNÜNFTIGER Netzteile mit hoher Effizienz sehr gering, schaut es euch selbst an: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=...248_450&sort=p Die besten verfügbaren Netzteile haben 80plus Bronze und stammen von den üblichen Verdächtigen.

Durch unseren tollen Netzteildiskussionsthread und unseren Cougar PR Mann hier im Forum bin ich nun auf die Cougar SE Serie aufmerksam geworden, eine hocheffiziente Serie mit 80plus Silber Zertifikat die mit 400W als kleinstem Modell beginnt, eine kurze Suche und ein Tip von Piou brachten mich auf die Seite von Hardwareversand.de und dort war das Cougar SE 400W bereits lieferbar und mit knapp 55€ durch einen Eingabefehler sehr günstig ... also habe ich sofort zugeschlagen 

*Mein Testrechner:*

Da ich das Cougar SE natürlich für mich gekauft habe soll es auch in meinem Rechner verbaut werden. Mein Rechner ist eigentlich nicht besonders stromsparend konzipiert, dafür ist zu viel übertaktet und die Komponenten zu leistungsfähig, also der optimale Rechner um ein Netzteil von Cougar zu testen. Denn Cougar (die Retailmarke von HEC/Compucase übrigens) hat sich die durchaus kaufkräftigen Enthusiasten als Zielgruppe auserkoren und will nun mit den neuen Serien alle Untergruppen (Effizienzjunkies, Leistungsjunkies, Preisbewusste usw.) versorgen. Doch nun weiteres zu meinem Rechner ...

CPU: AMD Phenom II 720BE @ Phenom II 965BE (3,4GHz @ 1,42V)
Board: AsRock 890GX Extreme3
RAM: Kingston Value RAM DDR3 1333
GPU: MSI Geforce GTS250 Twin Frozr 1GB 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
ODD: Sony DVD Brenner
sonst.: TP-Link WLAN Karte PCI​ 
Das alles verpackt in einem Lancool K62

Hier ein paar Impressionen meiner kleinen Kiste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ist Zustand:*​ 
Da ich euch nun schon einen Einblick in meine Planung gegeben und euch mit Infos über meinen Rechner versorgt habe kommen wir doch nun glatt zum eingemachten , dem Verbrauch! Leider fehlt es mir an entsprechendem Equipment um wirklich einen "Testbericht" schreiben zu können, außerdem werdet ihr keine Geräuschmessungen bekommen weil ich weder ein entsprechendes Messgerät noch einen schalltoten Raum habe, ich werde euch allerdings ganz genau berichten was vom Netzteillüfter zu hören ist.​ 
Aber nun ersteinmal die Verbrauchsmessungen, ich habe mir dazu folgendes überlegt. Ich werde folgende Lastzustände nutzen um ein ordentliches Ergebnis liefern zu können:​ 
#1 Idle - Desktop​ 
#2 Teillast CPU - die CPU wird mithilfe von Prime95 (Largetest) aufs Maximum getrieben​ 
#3 Teillast GPU - Die GPU wird mithilfe des Furmark aufs Maximum getrieben​ 
#4 Vollast - Die CPU und die GPU werden gleichzeitig aufs Maximum gebracht​ 
Als Testgerät nutze ich ein Smarttech Energiemessgerät, dieses kleine schucklige Ding hat mir ein befreundeter Elektriker zur Verfügung gestellt, vielen Dank dafür ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nun die Testergebnisse mit dem Strommessegerät, etwas erschüttert hat mich der Stand by Verbrauch von ÜBER 100W, aber auch beim 10ten mal immer das selbe Ergebnis ...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich vermute das der Energiesparmodus von meinem Windows7 Ultimate nicht richtig funktioniert, von daher kann man den Stand by Verbrauch ersteinmal ignorieren, der Vollständigkeit halber lass ich den Wert dennoch ersteinmal drin.

Wie bereits eingangs erwähnt fehlt mir leider die Ausrüstung für eine vernünftige Geräuschmessung, aber man kann ja improvisieren . Nachfolgend meine Wertung zur Geräuschkulisse des Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 während der gesamten Testreihe:

*Es war unauffällig leise*, selbst wenn ich alle anderen Lüfter abgesteckt habe war das Netzteil nicht oder nur absolut unauffällig zu vernehmen, sehr gut  Eine richtig dicke Hürde für das Cougar ...


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*ACHTUNG, ich verlinke im Artikel nur noch die Thumbnails, wenn ihr die Bilder größer wollt scrollt bitte bis zum Ende des Posts. DANKE für euer Verständnis!*

*Cougar SE 400W*


*Einleitung / Erster Eindruck*

Am Freitag den 23.07.2010 war es nun endlich soweit, ich hielt mein Cougar SE 400W in Händen und das allererste was mit aufgefallen ist bevor ich überhaupt den Versandkarton geöffnet habe >> das Gewicht <<, das "kleine" Cougar SE 400W ist mächtig schwer! Laut meinem Paketdienstleister knapp um die 1,5kg, für ein 400W Netzteil kein geringer Wert, aber dazu später weiteres.

Die Cougar SE Serie verspricht sehr viel, hochwertige Technik, leisen Betrieb, 5 Jahre Garantie und vorallem eine sehr hohe Effizienz! Ich bin extrem gespannt was mich erwartet ... 

Das "normalgroße" orange-schwarze Netzteil versteckt sich in einem mächtig großen, schwarz gehaltenen Karton welcher mit dem großen Cougar Label auf der Oberseite sehr schick anzusehen ist. Wenn also Games mitlerweile fast ausschließlich in wenig ansehnlichen DVD Hüllen verkauft werden kann man sich nun als enthusiast outen und sich einen Netzteilkarton in die Vitrine stellen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema, das Cougar SE verwendet augenscheinlich das selbe Gehäuse wie die Cougar S Serie (Vorgänger der aktuellen SX Serie) mit seiner eleganten Farbgebung. Das mitlerweile typische Cougar Orange wurde deutlich dezenter eingesetzt als noch bei der Cougar Power und Cougar CM Serie und wird an den Seiten von schwarzen Flächen, die bei einem unten im Gehäuse eingebauten Netzteil deutlich mehr zur Geltung kommen, betont. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, auf Bildern, egal ob von mir oder anderen Quellen sieht das Cougar Orange sehe gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, in live wiederum trifft es absolut meinen Geschmack! Der Gehäuse ist extrem steif und stabil, selbst mit großem Kraftaufwand war es mir nicht möglich Dellen in die Seitenwände zu drücken. Ein sicherlich nicht unerheblicher Punkt der das hohe Gewicht dieses kleinen Schmuckstückes erklärt.

Die Cougar SE Serie verfügt nicht über ein modulares Kabelmanagement, somit sind alle Kabel klassisch mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Die Kabel sind allesamt in ein passendes orange-weiß-schwarzes Sleeve gehüllt welches nicht nur absolut blickdicht ist sondern auch noch ziemlich flexibel. An den Enden sind Schrumpfschläuche angebracht und die gesamte Verarbeitung macht einen absolut hochwerigen Eindruck. Einen kleinen Negativpunkt kann man aber dennoch entdecken, die Kabel reiben bei der Durchführung aus dem Gehäuse hinaus direkt auf dem entgrateten und gefalzten aber trotzdem nackten Metall, einen dünner Plastik- oder Gummiring wäre das noch ein Stück eleganter gewesen. 

Auf den Seiten prangert jeweils ein großer Cougar Schriftzug, clever, egal wie herum das Netzteil verbaut wird (Lüfter oben oder unten) wenn man ein Fenster an der Linken Gehäuseseite hat ist der Schriftzug immer so herum das man ihn lesen kann . Auf dem schwarzen Lüftergitter prangt noch das bekannte Cougar Logo. 

Alles in allem macht das Netzteil nicht den Eindruck einen "kleinen" Modells, die rein äußerliche Verarbeitung ist absolut hervorragend! Der Lack ist sehr kratzfest (ich trage einen Titanring ^^) und die Farbe sehr schick! Das Sleeve ist von sehr guter Qualität und schränkt die Flexibilität der Kabel kaum ein. Der Kabelläange ist für einen normalen Miditower im übrigen hervorragend dimensioniert, einzig der 8Pin EPU Stecker (für die CPU) könnte noch ein Stück länger sein da sich der Anschluss bei meinem Asrock Board ganz oben, direkt am oberen Boardrand befindet. Aber das Thema Kabellängen ist sowieso eine unendliche Geschichte, von daher ist die Länge völlig ausreichend dimensioniert und eine optisch ansprechende Verlegung ist auf jeden Fall gewährleistet. Alle Stecker sind im übrigen mit Ausziehhilfen ausgestattet.

Was ganz besonders auffällt bei montiertem Netzteil, durch die Farbgebung des Sleeves sieht es beinah aus als ob sich eine Schlange durchs Gehäuse schlängelt. Das ist nicht nur mir sondern auch meiner Lebensgefährtin und meinem besten Kumpel so aufgefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zubehör und Kabel*

Was erwartet man an Zubehör wenn man ein Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement kauft? Richtig, außer ein paar Schrauben oder einfachen Kabelbindern nicht besonders viel. Cougar geht hier zwar keinen extrem anderen Weg, liefert allerdings 3 sehr schicke Klettbänder mit Logo sowie einen passend gesleevten Floppyadapter mit. Die obligatorischen Netzteilschrauben und ein hübscher Cougar Aufkleber fehlen ebenfalls nicht, das Netzkabel muss ich nicht weiter erwähnen, oder? . Im Endeffekt ein völlig ausreichendes und liebevoll durchdachtes Zubehörpaket, mehr brauchts nämlich definitiv nicht! Das kleine "Handbuch" ist zweisprachig, nämlich in deutsch und in englisch und erklärt eigentlich alles wichtige, sogar eine kurze Fehlerhilfe gibt es! Was ganz besonders positive Erwähnung finden sollte und Cougars Anspruch auf den High End Thron betont, es werden ALLE im Netzteil verbauten Sichererungsmechanismen kurz aber einleuchtend beschrieben. Für soviel Transprarenz gibts einen dicken Daumen hoch 

Meine 400W Variante ist mit folgenden Kabeln ausgestattet

20+4 Pin ATX Stecker (Länge 65cm)
2x 4 Pin CPU >P4/EPS Stecker< (Länge 65cm)
SATA Anschlüsse, 6 auf 2 Kabel verteilt (1 reiner SATA Strang, 1 Mischstrang)
PATA Anschlüsse, 5 auf 2 Kabel verteilt (1 reiner PATA Strang, 1 Mischstrang)
Floppyadapter mitgeliefert
PCIe 6 Pinschlüsse, 2 Stück an einem Strang

Der Stecker sind allesamt mit einer Ausziehhilfe versehen und sind grundsolide, aber das darf man bei einem Markennetzteil auch erwarten. 

*Technik*

Beim Cougar SE handelt es sich um eine klassische, sprich gruppenregulierte Topologie. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig veraltet sein solange der Hersteller nicht unnötig viel nominelle Ausgangsleistung auf die "kleinen" Rails verschwendet. Cougar, bzw. HEC hat im Falle des Cougar SE 400 immerhin stattliche 384W auf der 12V Rail ermöglicht, zum Vergleich, mein altes Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 hatte "nur" 408W auf der 12V Rail. Somit kann das Cougar SE 400 satte 96% seiner nominellen Ausgangsleistung wirklich effektiv nutzbar bereitstellen, und 384W reichen auch für ein Oberklasse Gamingsystem mit 6-Kerner und dicker Single GPU Grafikkarte (zum Beispiel HD5870, GTX470). Desweiteren hat das Cougar SE Design, wie alle aktuellen Cougar Modelle mehrere 12V Rails, im Falle des Cougar SE 400 ganz genau 2 jeweils 20A starke Rails.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*Der Blick ins Innere*

Ich muss mich leider für die etwas schlechten Bilder entschuldigen, aufgrund des schwarz gehaltenen Innenraums habe ich meine Kamera einfach nicht richtig scharf bekommen, aber ich denke mal das wesentliche ist zu erkennen.

Der erste Blick zeigt ein recht aufgeräumtes Layout der Platine sowie sehr klein dimensionierte, schwarz eloxierte Alukühler. Auf der Primärseite sitzt ein 330mFarad starker 105° Kondensator der Firma Nippon Chemicon, Sekundärseitig sitzen 105° Kondensatoren der Firma Teapo. Eine angesichts der Preises und der Ausgangsleistung sehr gute Bestückung. Die Eingangsfilterung ist einfach aber liegt qualitativ immernoch über vergleichbare Mitbewerber. Ein paar Worte möchte ich noch zur Platine verlieren, es handelt sich hierbei um eine Platine der Güteklasse FR4 wie sie auch bei den deutlich teureren SX und GM Modellen verwendet wird. In der Preis- und Leistungsklasse der Cougar SE Serie auf keinen Fall "Standard". Ich würde euch gerne auch noch mehr über die X und Y Kondensatoren erzählen, leider ist mein Elektrotechnikwissen dafür nicht ganz ausreichend.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist und das nicht besonders positiv ist der sehr schlampige Klebereinsatz, auf der Platine konnte ich zwei große Lachen entdecken, Spulen, Kühler und die dicke Drossel in der Mitte sind völlig mit Kleber beschmiert. Technisch hat dies zwar keine Nachteile da die Komponenten thermisch nicht isoliert sind, aber der Eindruck der hochwertigen Verarbeitung hat einen Fleck auf die weiße Weste bekommen. Wobei es sich bei meinem Netzteil um eines der ersten Serienexemplare handelt, vielleicht wird in Zukunft weniger gekleckert. An den Seiten befindet sich jeweils Folie um den elektrischen Kontakt zum Gehäuse auszuschließen. Die meisten Spulen und Kondis sind ordentlich verpackt und verklebt um elektrische Nebengeräusche nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden (fiepen, brummen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem wird die Techik solide und gut. Ein kleiner Tipp, ich habe die Innenraumbilder in 1024x768 gelassen, ladet euch die Bilder runter und betrachtet sie so, dabei erkennt man noch mehr Details.

*Der Lüfter*

Der Lüfter im Cougar SE ist ein besonderes Highlight, es handelt sich um einen technisch sehr feinen, flüssigkeitsgelagerten Lüfter der Firma PowerLogic. Der gleiche sogenannte HDB-Lüfter ist auch im Gougar SX und GX verbaut. Es handelt sich im Übrigen um ein 140mm Lüfter dessen Blattgeometrie ein wenig an Xigmateklüfter einnert. Zur Geräuschkulisse später mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Messwerte*

So, nun kommen wir zum eingemachten, der eigentliche Grund warum ich mir ein neues Netzteil gekauft habe ist ja der das ich Strom sparen wollte ... Und genau dazu gibt es die folgende Tabelle. ich habe wieder genau wie beim Coolermaster 4 Lastzustände gemessen, und zwar folgende:

#1 - Idlebetrieb
#2 - CPU Vollast (Prime Large)
#3 - GPU Vollast (Furmark)
#4 - CPU und GPU Vollast, mehr Stromaufnahme geht nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke die Messwerte der Effizienz sprechen für sich, die durchschnittliche Energieersparnis beträgt gut 5,4% wobei das Coolermaster schon eines der effizienteren 80plus Netzteile ist, also ein sehr sehr gutes Ergebnis .​ 
*Lautstärke*​ 
Während meiner gesamten Testreihe habe ich mir ein Urteil über den verwendeten PowerLogic Lüfter bilden können ... und mein Gesamturteil ist gut! Der Lüfter ist im normalen Idle- oder Niedriglastbetrieb absolut unhörbar. Erst wenn eine deutlich höhere Last anliegt dreht der Lüfter höher, dabei wird der Lüfter eher nicht über die Temperatur des Netzteils geregelt sondern wirklich über die Last die anliegt. Das ist insofern ungewöhnlich weil (fast) alle anderen Hersteller ihre Netzteile möglichst leise halten wollen, hier geht Cougar einen anderen Weg und wählt die Lüftersteuerung über die aniegende Last. Das hat natürlich den ganz großen Vorteil das sich das Netzteil und die Abluft weniger aufheizen, während meines gesamten Testlaufs lag die Ablufttemperatur nie mehr als 6° über der Raumtemperatur!​ 
Natürlich kann durch diesen Weg der direkte Lautstärkevergleich zwischen dem Coolermaster und dem Cougar nur eindeutig ausfallen. Das Coolermaster bleibt nämlich komplett unhörbar während das Cougar wie bereits erwähnt im hohen Lastbereich hörbar wird.​ 
Die Geräuschcharakteristika ist aber zu keiner Zeit "laut" oder "nervig", der Lüfter brummt ganz dezent und ähnelt akustisch einen Scythe S-Flex. Das Netzteil kann aber definitiv als silent bezeichnet werden! Ich spreche hier von einer Akustik auf einem extrem hohen Niveau.​ 
Der Lüfter ist übrigens per 2-Pin Stecker mit dem Netzteil verbunden, ein Tachosignal wird somit nicht ausgegeben.​ 
*Leistungsfähigkeit*​ 
Einige kritische User werden jetzt bestimmt denken das mein Rechner ja eh nicht genug Power zieht um das 400W Netzteil richtig auszulasten, also habe ich mir noch eine Radeon HD 4870 Vapor-X besorgt. Die Vapor hat 2x 6-Pin Anschlüsse und kann somit über 200W ziehen, also ein deutlich größerer Verbraucher als meine kleine GTS250.​ 
Viel gibt es nicht zu berichten, der Rechner lief locker 6h stabil unter Prime95 und Furmark (habe den Test dann beendet) und der Verbrauch an der Steckdose lag bei knapp 378W, die Effizienz von 87% rausgerechnet macht das knapp 330W effektiven Verbrauch. Ihr seht, selbst für eine verschwenderische Grafikkarte reicht die Leistung eines GUTEN 400W Netzteils. Wenn mir jemand eine GTX470 zur Verfügung stellt teste ich die auch gerne, ich habe da vollstes Vertrauen zu meinem Cougar SE.​ 
*meine persönliche Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung*​ 
Ein gutes Netzteil kostet Geld, das ist jedem bekannt, ein gutes und effizientes Netzteil kostet moch mehr. Ich betone nochmal das ich mir das Cougar SE selbst gekauft habe und dementsprechend ist es auch wichtig mal den Kosten-Nutzenfaktor aufzuzeigen.​ 
Meine Rechnung:​ 
Ausgaben: 55€ fürs Netzteil + 7€ für den Versand = 62€​ 
Einnahmen: 50€ für das Silent Pro​ 
Ergebnis: 12€ draufgezahlt, die muss ich durch Stromsparen wieder reinbekommen ​ 
Ich habe ja Eingangs bereits geschrieben das mein Rechner gute 10h (ich geh mit Absicht niedriger ran) am Tag läuft, ich unterstelle mal einfach einen Verbrauch von 200W. Nun verbrauche ich mit meinem Cougar Netzteil 5,4% weniger, also genau 189,2W. Das macht dann pro Stunde 10,8W weniger Verbrauch, bei 10h Betrieb am Tag also genau 108W. Das Jahr hat 365 Tage, also 365 Tage * 108W sind ganz genau *39,42kWh Ersparnis pro Jahr.*​ 
Bei den Stadtwerken Osnabrück kostet eine kWh Stand per 25.07.2010 genau 19,99ct.​ 
Also, 39,42kWh * 19,99ct = *7,88€*​ 
Das Netzteil muss nun also knappe 16 Monate im normalen Betrieb bleiben und dann fängt es an sich zu lohnen  Also sind die Extrakosten für ein 80plus Silber Netzteil recht bald wieder drin ... Effizienz lohnt sich.​ 
*allgemeine Wirtschaftlichkeit*​ 
Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage ob sich ein 80plus Silber Netzteil rentiert oder eben nicht habe ich mich dazu entschlossen noch eine allgemeinere Rechnung aufzustellen. Hierfür nutze ich Beispielhaft 2 fiktive Netzteile, eines mit 80plus Zertifikat (82% Effizienz) und eines mit Silberzertifikat (87% Effizienz).​ 
Dabei unterstelle ich Netzteil #1 (80plus) einen Kaufpreis von 50€, Netzteil #2 (80plus Silber) einen Kaufpreis von 75€, folgende Modellverbräuche werde ich hochrechnen, 50W, 100W, 200W und 400W.​ 
Wie ihr in der Tabelle sehr lohnt sich ein Silber Netzteil nur wirklich wenn ihr entweder einen recht hohen Verbrauch habt (Nachmessen!!) und/oder wenn euer Rechner relativ lange am Tag läuft.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei meiner Rechnung habe ich mit einem Strompreis von 19,99ct je kWh Brutto gerechnet. Wie ihr seht, ein kleiner 50W Officerechner brauchte etliche Jahre bis sich das Teil rechnet. Die 80plus Silber Netzteile sind eine tolle Sache, aber der wirkliche wirtschaftliche Nutzen stellt sich je nach "Verbrauch" und täglicher Laufzeit erst recht spät ein.​


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*Fazit*

Cougar hat mit der SE Serie ein wirklich heißes Eisen im Feuer, es ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und taugt selbst mit der kleinsten Leistung von 400W absolut für einen Oberklassegamingrechner. Dabei kommen auch die Silenteigentschaften nicht zu kurz, zwar verliert das Cougar SE 400W das direkte Lautstärkeduell zum Coolermaster Silent Pro allerdings auf einem sehr sehr hohen Niveau! Jeder der einen leisen Rechner haben möchte kann beruhigt zufreifen. Aber auch User die ihre verbrauchsintensive Hardware vernünftig versorgen wollen kommen definitiv nicht zu kurz! Die kleinen Kritikpunkte wiegen nicht besonders schwer.

*Alles in allem kann ich dem Cougar SE eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen! 
*Bei geizhals.at/de ist es auch gelistet Cougar SE 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland.

Der Preis mag zwar mit 65€ auf den ersten Blick hoch ausfallen aber ihr bekommt hier ein wirklich gutes Stück Technik mit dem ihr auch noch in einigen Jahren Spass haben könnt ... 

Für Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung! Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

Bitte löschen, DANKE


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Baust du es auch auseinander oder willst du nicht wegen der Garantie?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Nicht auseinander bauen,hhehe. Wenn ich Erzbaron richtig einschätze würde er keine Nacht mehr schlafen wenn er das nicht tun würde. Hast du dir schon überlegt wie und vor allem wie weit du es belasten wirst.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

Also öffnen werde ich es definitiv! Ob ich auch die Platine rausnehmen werde und die kritisch begutachte muss ich noch schauen, denn es handelt sich ja nunmal um mein eignes privates Netzteil und mein Frauchen wird mich definitiv töten wenn es kaputtgeht und ich noch ein neues brauche 

Ansonsten werde ich es mit meinem Rechner belasten, den stelle ich heute noch vor und die ersten Messergebnisse mit meinem Coolermaster habe ich auch gerade angefertigt ...

edit: @ Hulkhardy

Da könntest du wirklich recht haben ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Also öffnen werde ich es definitiv! Ob ich auch die Platine rausnehmen werde und die kritisch begutachte muss ich noch schauen, denn es handelt sich ja nunmal um mein eignes privates Netzteil und mein Frauchen wird mich definitiv töten wenn es kaputtgeht und ich noch ein neues brauche


 
Immer diese halben Sachen.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2010)

Freue mich auf dein Test

@Quanit hab ich auch nicht gemacht war mir zu aufwendig XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> @Quanit hab ich auch nicht gemacht war mir zu aufwendig XD


 
Ein Erfahrungsbericht ist dann vollständig, wenn man genau weiß, ab wann das Netzteil wegplatzt.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

Sooo, ein wichtiges Update mit den ersten Messdaten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Kannst du bei dem Netzteil nicht die dreh Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters auslesen die würd mich sehr interressieren und was für ein Lüfter ist verbaut oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

Meinst du den Lüfter vom Coolermaster? Das hat einen Young Lin Tech Co. Lüfter in 135mm mit max. 1000 U/Min drin 

Das Coolermaster werde ich aber definitiv nicht aufschrauben da ich es gerne noch verkaufen würde ... und ohne Garantie schwierig Das hat einen ganz bestimmten Hintergrund auf den ich zum Ende meines Erfahrungsberichtes zu sprechen komme ... die Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2010)

Du, Erzbaron, weiter oben gäbs 'nen Vorbereitungsforum


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

Echt? Hab ich noch nie gesehen (aber auch nie bewusst nach geguckt ^^), brauch ich aber auch nicht wirklich weil ich euch ja Schritt für Schritt zeigen will wie sich das Cougar schlägt ...

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinen bisherigen Bildern und den Texten? Alles Stimmig? Ich will das dieser Erfahrungsbericht richtig gut wird ^^


----------



## roheed (17. Juli 2010)

> Hier nun die Testergebnisse mit dem Strommessegerät, etwas erschüttert  hat mich der *Stand by *Verbrauch von ÜBER 100W, aber auch beim 10ten mal  immer das selbe Ergebnis ...


Hey, ich find den satz etwas verwierend 
Ein stand by verbrauch von 100W wäre echt krank, 
du meinst doch sicher Idle oder?


oh, paar zeilen später wirds ja doch schon geklärt^^
hab ich das erste mal wohl überlesen


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab dazu noch was geschrieben ^^ guck mal etwas weiter unten, das liegt an meinem Windoof ...

Beim Rechner meiner Lebensgefährtin ists ganz genauso, die hat auch nen Stand by Verbrauch von 80W ... der Idle Verbrauch ist in meiner Grafik die #1


----------



## roheed (17. Juli 2010)

Ich komm im standby auf 25watt allerdings 50% davon nimmt schon das 5.1 soundsystem auf 
dem ein standby modus komplett fehlt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Sooo, ein wichtiges Update mit den ersten Messdaten


 
Kannst du das immer verlinken, wenn du was Neues hast? 
Hab keine Lust immer zum Startpost zu blättern.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Juli 2010)

Sooo liebe Leser, mein neues Cougar SE 400 ist da!! Im Post 2 könnt ihr die ersten Bilder betrachten ... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2013989-post2.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

Jop, da muss ich gleich mal schauen. 

Öhm... größer als 640x480 hast du nicht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Die Bilder sind scharf, mehr brauchts net auserdem dauert es mit meinem O2 Stick immer ewig biss sie geladen sind wenn sie größer sind. Aber ich kann mich einfach nicht an die Farbe bewöhnen von den Cougar NT's und die Farbe der Kabel, echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auserdem passt deine Blaue Beleuchtung garnet zu den Kabeln und NT. Wirst auch ne Geräuschmessung machen? Mir würd schon ein Vergleich langen, so wie, " das NT ist unter Last etwar so laut wie ein durchschnittlicher Gehäuselüfter bei 1200rpm", sowas in der Art.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2010)

Die Farbe vom Netzteil und von den Kabeln kommt auf den Bildern nicht gut rüber ... weder mit noch ohne Blitz ... 

Wobei, ich muss sagen das orange Gehäuse mit den schwarzen Seiten und der edlen silbernen Schrift schaut schon verdammt wertig aus ... und die Kabel sehen aus wie eine Schlange die sich durchs Gehäuse schlängelt  optisch ist es meiner Meinung nach schon ein Kracher ...

Bei der Lautstärkemessung bin ich grad bei, das Cougar muss sich direkt gegen das Coolermaster Silent Pro behaupten und ich kann schon sagen, es gibt im direkten Vergleich einen klaren Gewinner 

edit: Das die Bilder so klein sind hat den ganz einfachen Grund das ich zu Hause nur DSL Lite hab ... und um 2h Bilder zu uploaden fehlt mir die Geduld ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Das Problem ist das ich keine Ahnung habe wie laut das Cooler Master ist, auch wenn du sagst es sei leise oder laut. Das Empfinden ist bei jedem anderster deswegen würde ich dich bitten einen Verlgeich zu wählen das viele nachvollziehen könne. Daher mein Vorschlag mit dem durschnitts Gehäuselüfter aber vieleicht fällt dir ja ein besserer Vergleich ein. Könntest du auch noch in Erfahrung brinngen was für ein Lüfter verbaut ist und vorallem was für eine Technik er benutzt. Also Gleitlager, Kugellager, doppeltes Gleitlager.........


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

SE 400 kommt mit den hydro-dynamisch gelagerten Lüfter welche auch in den TOP-Serien GX und SX verwendet werden, ebenfalls die 140mm Version.
Einfach mal Screenshots aus diversen Reviews von GX oder SX mit dem Lüfter vom SE vergleichen und siehe da - diese sind absolut identisch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Was für eine Art von hydro-dynamischen Lager? Bei dem Standart Prinziep wird ja der Druck erst nach einer gewissen Zeit aufgebaut so das es am Anfang zu einer Kreiselbewegung kommt und die Abnutzung extrem hoch ist, was die Langlebigkeit bei heufiges Ein und Aussachlleten doch stark beeinflusst. Ganz zu schweigen davon das der Lüfter mit der Zeit immer lauter wird. Nun gibt es aber auch die Technik die einen Festmagneten beinhaltet der den Rotor von Anfang an stabiliesert so das der Effekt der Kreiselbewgung fast aufgehoben wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei der Lautstärkemessung bin ich grad bei, das Cougar muss sich direkt gegen das Coolermaster Silent Pro behaupten und ich kann schon sagen, es gibt im direkten Vergleich einen klaren Gewinner


 
Mach das doch mal mit der Kamera, in dem du ein Video davon machst, in einem bestimmten Abstand vom Netzteil und man hört dann das Geräusch (Gehäuselüfter müssen aber abgeschaltet werden).
Dann extrahierst du den Ton vom Film und lädst nur den Ton hoch (wegen deiner langsamen Leitung ).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Ach @Erzbaron könntest du mal das Ohr ganz nahe an den Netzteillüfter halten und hören ob es ein leichtes Anlaufgeräusch gibt, dann weiß ich nämlich was die für ein Lüfter verbaut haben. Nur falls Compucase nicht auf meine Frage eingeht. Ja ich weiß du müsstest dazu das NT wieder ausbauen, Sorry!


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2010)

Das muss ich eh nochmal wegen den Innenraumfotos ... also kein Problem 

Zum Lüfter werde ich auch noch einige Worte schreiben, will aber die Spannung halten 

Eines kann ich aber schon sagen, die Cougar Netzteile sind nicht frei von Tadel aber auf einem ganz ganz hohen Niveau  zumindest ist es bei meinem Cougar SE so ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> die Cougar Netzteile sind nicht frei von Tadel...


 
Jop, was zu meckern gibts immer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Öhm, da wir gerade auf Jammern auf hohem Niveau sind. Wie ist das Gehäuse des NT's, ich mein kann mann es leicht eindrücken weils halt nur dünnes Blech ist wie bei den meisten? Den die Dark Power haben ein Glasfaser verstärkten Kunstoff was sie sehr versteifungsfest und wiederstandsfähig machen. Ich erwähne das nur weil ich denke Cougars Ziel kann es nur sein sich mit der besten Technik vergleichen zu lassen. Bei dem hohen Preis wäre alles ander nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

Wo haben denn die Dark Power glasfaserverstärkten Kunststoff als Hülle? 
Das ist normales Blech, das schwarz glänzend lackiert ist und eindrücken kann man das Blech auch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt ich meinte den Rahmen, (Verstrehbung). Sicher mit genug Kraft kannst du alles eindrücken aber sie sind doch erheblich stabiele als andere Netzteil.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2010)

Also das die DPP aus Glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff bestehen halte ich für ein Gerücht, das wäre schon aus EMV Gründen eher nicht möglich ^^

Aber auch zum Gehäuse gibts in meinem Bericht einiges zu sagen ... und um noch ein weniger mehr zu erzählen, das Gehäuse ist alles andere als ein Kritikpunkt und optisch auf jeden Fall ein Highlight 

Ich denke mal heute Abend habe ich die Vorstellung ersteinmal fertig und morgen werde ich dann die restlichen Messdaten hochladen ... seit gespannt, die Ergebnisse sind etwas überraschend


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

Auszug!
Das Dark-Power-Netzteil weist einen völlig überarbeiteten Design auf, also die Bereitstellung effektive Kühlung und höchste Stabilität. The frame is made of a glass-fiber reinforced plastic material and not only offers a significantly longer service lifetime, but also a high degree of mechanical stability. Der Rahmen ist aus einem Faser, glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff und bietet nicht nur eine wesentlich längere Lebensdauer, sondern auch eine hohe mechanische Stabilität.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

Das Thema Lüfter habe ich im Netzteildiskussionsthread nochmal aufgegriffen.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

Der Bericht ist fertig  Feedback, Wünsche und Kritik alles an mich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Als erstens der Test ist echt gut, umfangreich und gut Formuliert. Was mich noch nicht ganz überzeugt ist die Laststeuerung des Lüfters, kann sein das es im hohen Bereich Vorteile bringt aber im Idle wird da ein wenig Silentfähigkeit verschenkt, wenn ich es so nennen darf. Na und das die 4870 keine 200 Watt zieht weißt denke ich auch, wohl eher so um die 150. Da hättest du mindestens eine übertaktete 4890 gebraucht aber egal, wirklich schöner Artikel. Werd ihn mir nochmal durch lesen habe in jetzt nur überflogen.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Schöner Test ist das hier geworden, aber trotz deiner Erklärung verstehe ich deinen Standby-Verbrauch nicht. Ein Rechner kann doch im Standby nicht mehr verbrauchen als im Windows Idle. Da können auch Stromsparmechanismen nicht Schuld dran sein. In meinem Roundup und natürlich allen anderen Tests im Netz sind Verbräuche nach einem Soft-Off um 1 Watt und darunter üblich - nicht aber über 110 Watt.

Kann es sein, dass dein Strommessgerät defekt ist?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Danke euch beiden, grad von dir beudetet mir ein Lob besonders viel Klutten  dein Netzteil RoundUp ist eh spitze 

ich habe tatsächlich 3 verschiedene Messgeräte probiert an 3 verschiedenen Rechnern, und bei mir gabs immer die selben Ergebnisse ... das liegt vermutlich an meinen Energieeinstellungen oder möglicherweise auch am freigeschalteten Phenom ... 

Deswegen könnt ihr die Stand By Werte ganz entspannt ignorieren ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Hast du das denn mal mit nicht freigeschalteten Phenom getestet?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er im Stand by so viel verbraucht.

Ach ja, und verlinke das nochmal, hab gerade keine Lust zur Startseite zu blättern.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Dann verstehst du unter Standby etwas anderes wie die meisten Leute. 

Standby = Soft-Off = Rechner herunterfahren ...so kenne ich das. Hier auch mal eine "offizielle" Erklärung -> LINK

Meinst du etwa den Ruhe-Modus, den Windows bereithält? Das ist was anderes und kann durchaus das Problem sein. Ich hatte auch schon mal einen Rechner, wo zwar der Monitor ausgegangen ist, sich aber bis auf abgeschaltete USB-Ports sonst nichts getan hat.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



ähm, ich hab das wirklich mit dem Ruhemodus getestet ... 

Problem gelöst ^^


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Klasse gemacht, sehr schön und vor allem verständlich formuliert.
Jedoch macht mich eine Sache stutzig! Hat die SE Serie wirklich 5 Jahre Garantie??? Auf der Homepage steht nämlich 3 Jahre!
Das Netzteil scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein, jetzt kommts drauf an zu welchem Preis es sich einpendelt.
Nochmal ausdrücklich für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz oben rechts stehts 

Und danke für das nett Feedback, aber zum aktuellen Preis von 65€ würde ich es noch nicht kaufen, am besten du wartest noch ein paar Tage ab bis der Preis wieder bei 55€ liegt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ähm, ich hab das wirklich mit dem Ruhemodus getestet ...
> 
> Problem gelöst ^^


 
Man sollte den Unterschied schon kennen, ehe man meckert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Na 65€ für ein 400 Watt Netzteil, ja da lohnt sich das Warten. Ich muss aber zugeben das ich jetzt nach deinem Test richtig Lust bekommen hab mir auch ein Cougar zu holen da ja im nächsten Monat ein Hardware erneuerung bei mir antsteht und ich daher ein stärkeres brauche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Es liefert ja auch fast 400 Watt auf der 12er leitung, also ausreichend für alle Grafikkarten, wenn man mal von den Stromfressern absieht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Wenn dann hol ich mir aber die GX schon alleine wegen dem KM, das hir würd mir schon sehr zusagen da hab ich dann Leisung satt. Meint ihr das werden die Preise auch noch fallen? Wäre echt schön. Link:
Cougar GX G1050 1050W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die GX sind ja Gold Netzteile, sowas kostet eben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Denke ich auch aber vieleicht wirds doch wieder ein be quiet der P8 Serie. Mal sehen hab ja noch einen Monat Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Die fangen aber erst bei 750 Watt an und soviel braucht man nicht, wenn man nur eine Graka hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ja aber ich will mir ja zwei 460/470 holen denn ich Träum schon lang von einem SLI Verbund auf meinem CrossheiII. Ich bin noch so jung ich hab halt noch Träume. Du hast ne Frau und ein Kind bei dir ist aus die Maus, musst ja erst Frauchen fragen und die zeigt dir  wenn du zwei Grakas willst den Vogel. (vorsicht Humor!)


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Na 65€ für ein 400 Watt Netzteil, ja da lohnt sich das Warten. Ich muss aber zugeben das ich jetzt nach deinem Test richtig Lust bekommen hab mir auch ein Cougar zu holen da ja im nächsten Monat ein Hardware erneuerung bei mir antsteht und ich daher ein stärkeres brauche.


 
Also mit dem Cougar SE 400W kannst du locker nen i7 und ne GTX470 betreiben ... 

Auf was willst du denn aufrüsten das du ein Cougar GX 1050 willst? Für meinen Geschmack völlig oversized, aber hey, ich hab mir ein 400W Netzteil gekauft 

Mein Kredo:

Gegen den Watt-Wahn, für mehr Effizienz!



edit:

Also für zwei GTX 470 reicht auch ein GX600 locker aus ... ganz locker ... für deinen Traum brauchste kein 1KW Netzteil ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ja ich weiß Erzbaron nur die Sache ist die auf meinem Board würden auch drei drauf passen! Ich hab gehört mit drei Grakas und demenstprechenden Punkten beim Benchmark soll dann auch der SEX bei uns Männern besser sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Beim Gamen ist es wie beim Sex, es kommt nicht auf die Quantität an sondern auf die Qualität ...

Wenn du 3 Frauen im Bett hast die alle steif wie ein Brett rumliegen ist das lange nicht so gut wie eine einzige die dir alle Träume erfüllt  auch die von denen du noch garnix wusstest ...


edit:

Toll, jetzt schwelge ich in Erinnerungen an meine "Sturm und Drang" Zeit ... hach, man wird alt ^^ aber ne geile Zeit wars trotzdem so mit Anfang 20 ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Beim Gamen ist es wie beim Sex, es kommt nicht auf die Quantität an sondern auf die Qualität ...


 
Man weiß doch, dass es dabei nicht auf die Länge des Balkens ankommt, sondern darum, wie man den Balken einsetzt. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das Netzteil muss nun also knappe 16 Monate im normalen Betrieb bleiben und dann fängt es an sich zu lohnen  Also sind die Extrakosten für ein 80plus Silber Netzteil recht bald wieder drin ... Effizienz lohnt sich.​




Das gilt jetzt aber nur in deinem Fall, da du ja noch Geld vom Verkauf bekommen hast.
Was ist aber, wenn jemand ein günstiges Netzteil nehmen könnte, aber das Cougar kauft, da ist die Preisspanne schon größer.


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Hallo

großes lob für den test, sehr schön 

werde den Morgen aber genauer überfliegen, ist bissl spät

gruß


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Vielen Dank für diesen Erfahrungsbericht.
Zum Gehäuse an sich wollte ich noch etwas sagen - HEC/Compucase ist mit der Herstellung von PC-Gehäusen groß geworden, Netzteile kamen "erst" Ende der 80er Jahre dazu. Wir haben natürlich jahrzehntelange Erfahrung in der Metallverarbeitung und natürlich auch sämtliche Maschinen dafür. Und diese Erfahrung merkt man diesen Netzteil Gehäusen ganz klar an. Ist schon was Besonderes.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Welche UVP ist denn fürs SE 400 vorgesehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Das gibts schon. KLICK


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ich weiß, jedoch find Ich den preis nicht "besonders" prickelnd!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ist er auch nicht und ich weiß auch nicht, wie Erzbaron das für 55€ bekommen hat, es gibt kein Shop, wo man es für den Preis bekommt.
Bei Atelco, und da war ich letzte Woche noch, kostet es 70€.


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Die 55 Euro waren ein einmaliges Angebot weil sich da jemand wohl "vertippt" hatte.
Es wird sich wohl so um die 63 bis 64 Euro langsam einpendeln.
Bei 55 Euro geht es in die roten Zahlen. Erzbaron hat richtig GLÜCK gehabt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Na ja, "Kampfpreis" ist dann aber was anderes. 
Und 80 Silber mag zwar schick sein, aber Erzbarons Rechnung, wann sich das rentiert, stimmt nun mal hinten und vorne nicht, das muss er dringend überarbeiten.
Die FRage ist dann immer noch, wieso soviel Geld für Silber ausgeben, wenns jahrelang laufen muss, damit es sich lohnt und die hohe Auslastung hat man auch nicht unbedingt im Idle.

Wie siehts eigentlich genau aus?
Hat ein Bronze Netzteil so gesehen bei Idle einen besseren Wirkungsgrad als ein Silber/Gold Netzteil oder sind sie da gleich?


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

hehe das hab ich mir damals schon gedacht XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Dass der Preis recht hoch ist oder dass Erzbaron viel Glück hatte?


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

das der Preis ein versehen war, weil das NT ja bei Atelco für 70€ gelistet war!


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Das Netzteil soll hauptsächlich Käufer ansprechen die entweder unzufrieden mit ihrem aktuellen Netzteil sind (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) und es daher eh tauschen wollen oder für User die noch ein "altes" Netzteil im Bereich von 350-450W besitzen welches nicht 80Plus zertifiziert ist.
Und glaub mir - davon gibt es verdammt viele.
Jeder der auch nur ansatzweise zufrieden mit seinem PSU ist und dieses Netzteil auch mindestens 80Plus besitzt, würde ich nicht zu einem Neukauf raten.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Zu welchem Preis soll denn das Cougar PowerX 400 erscheinen?
Und welchen Unterschied hat es zur SE Serie?


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Das POWERX hat "nur" einen 120mm HDB Lüfter (SE 140mm).
POWERX kommt in einem orangen Gehäuse, nicht das robuste Gehäuse wie die S-Serie bzw. SX/GX/SE-Serie.
POWERX ist "nur" 80Plus Bronze zertifiziert, das SE Silber.
Die Einbautiefe vom POWERX ist 14cm, vom SE aber 16cm.
Schau mal hier rein, dort kannst Du alles vergleichen.

cougar-world.com: Netzteil Übersicht

Das POWERX wird ca. 10 Euro günstiger als das SE sein.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Na das klingt doch interessant, solange die Kondensatoren die gleichen sind??? wie beim SE!
Denke das die PowerX auch mit nem 120 Lüfter keine Tempprobleme bekommen, da ja sowieso primär lastgesteuert ist, und wenn ich Silent wollte würde ich mir das Coolermaster Silent Pro holen.
Für mich scheidet das SE 400 zu dem Preis aus, ma kucken wie sich das PowerX 400 schlägt!!!


Edit: Auf Erzbarons packung steht 5 Jahre garantie aufs SE 400. Auf eurer Homepage steht 3 Jahre???


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, "Kampfpreis" ist dann aber was anderes.
> Und 80 Silber mag zwar schick sein, aber Erzbarons Rechnung, wann sich das rentiert, stimmt nun mal hinten und vorne nicht, das muss er dringend überarbeiten.
> Die FRage ist dann immer noch, wieso soviel Geld für Silber ausgeben, wenns jahrelang laufen muss, damit es sich lohnt und die hohe Auslastung hat man auch nicht unbedingt im Idle.
> 
> ...


 
Warum stimmt meine Rechnung nicht? Das was ich hier geschrieben habe ich ein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht und in meinem Falle rentiert sich der Kauf halt nach 16 Monaten ... 

Ok, das die 54,96€ für die ich das Netzteil gekauft habe ein Tippfehler waren ist natürlich ärgerlich (zumindest für HWV), aber ich kann jedem potenziellen Käufer zum Cougar SE raten ... ein gutes Netzteil kann man schonmal 5 Jährchen behalten ... und dann rechnet sich auch das Silberzertifikat ... vorallem wenn dann nochmal ne dickere Grafikkarte eingebaut wird 

edit:

Es kommt ganz stark darauf an wie hoch dein Idle Verbrauch ist ... du siehs es anhand meiner Messdaten, mit der GTS250 liegt der Unterschied bei gerademal 2W, mit der stärkeren 4870 liegt die Ersparnis immerhin bei 7W ... (155W mit dem Cougar, 162W mit dem Coolermaster) Bei deinem Officerechner lohnt sich Silber zum Beispiel garnicht weil der einfach nicht genug zieht ... 

Durch meine Arbeit erzeuge ich zumindest CPUseitig eine recht hohe Last sodass ich im Schnitt auf 200W Verbrauch komme und meine Rechnung steht im Artikel


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Warum stimmt meine Rechnung nicht? Das was ich hier geschrieben habe ich ein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht und in meinem Falle rentiert sich der Kauf halt nach 16 Monaten ...


 
Weil du eben mit deinem Einkaufspreis gerechnet hast, nicht aber mit dem, wie es normaler Weise kosten wird.
Klar, dass es sich dann für dich noch der Zeit lohnt, aber ist eben nicht übertragbar und du vermittelst den Anschein, dass es übertrahbar ist (zumindest lese ich das heraus).



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ok, das die 54,96€ für die ich das Netzteil gekauft habe ein Tippfehler waren ist natürlich ärgerlich (zumindest für HWV), aber ich kann jedem potenziellen Käufer zum Cougar SE raten ... ein gutes Netzteil kann man schonmal 5 Jährchen behalten ... und dann rechnet sich auch das Silberzertifikat ... vorallem wenn dann nochmal ne dickere Grafikkarte eingebaut wird


 
Trotzdem bezweifel ich, dass es sich für jemanden lohnt, der jetzt eine 5770 hat, das mit einem Sharkoon betreibt und in 1-2 Jahren eine 6770 kaufen wird.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei deinem Officerechner lohnt sich Silber zum Beispiel garnicht weil der einfach nicht genug zieht ...


 
Das ist mir bewusst. Mag sein, dass sich Silber/Gold lohnen könnte, aber dafür müsste der Rechner zu lange am Tag lauen und eine lange Lebensspanne haben, beides ist sicher nicht der Fall.
Außerdem weiß man nicht, wie sich das ATX Format entwickeln wird, wer weiß, ob man die heutigen Netzteile in 5 Jahren überhaupt noch für dann aktuelle Hardware nutzen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ich muss da quanti ein bischen beistehen, Erzbaron hat sich das schon ein bischen schön gerechnet. Für einen Office Rechner wird sich so ein Netzteil nie rechnen, der zieht einfach zu wenig. Das einzige wäre in einem Server der 24/7 rennt aber nur würde sich niemenand so eine Teil da einbauen! Ach habt ihr die neuen Foren Regeln gelesen wir müssen jetzt wohl stärker aufpassen bei kleinen Spams, da soll jetzt wohl sovort durchgegriffen werden. Keine Ahnung was die genau damit meinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich muss da quanti ein bischen beistehen, Erzbaron hat sich das schon ein bischen schön gerechnet.


 
Er hat das für sich persönlich gerechnet, mit den Preisen, wie er sie hat.
Allerdings kostet das SE400 keine 55€ sondern 10€ mehr, und echt jetzt, wer kauft ein Silent Pro gebraucht für fast Neupreis? 
Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass er den Eindruck erweckt, dass sich das eben für jeden so rechnet, tut es aber nicht.

Ich hab mir heute das Sharkoon Rush Power gekauft und das Cougar A entsorgt.
Das Netzteil hat 42€ gekostet.
Das SE400 kostet 70€.
Wie lange muss ich denn da sparen, damit sich "Silber" rentiert?


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Hmm, ich kann gerne noch eine allgemeine Wirtschaftsrechnung in meinen Bericht aufnehmen wenn ihr Interesse dran habt ... bin da ja nicht so 

Allerdings habe ich ja auch keinen direkten Testbericht geschrieben sondern einen Erfahrungsbericht und ein Erfahrungsbericht beschreibt nunmal die subjektive Wahrnehmung und es ist nunmal so das ich für das Netzteil 55€ gezahlt habe und für mein altes 50€ bekommen hab ... und meine persönlichen Anforderungen meine persönliche Situation habe ich ja eingangs auch entsprechend niedergeschrieben ... 

Ich nutze den Rechner nunmal sehr stark beruflich, als selbstständiger Handelsvertreter im Bankenvertrieb arbeite ich zu 65% von zu Hause aus (die restliche Zeit bin ich beim Kunden ^^) und meine Programme für Berechnungen etc. sind nicht grad sehr ressourcensparend programmiert ... das meine persönliche Situation nicht 1zu1 auf andere zu übertragen ist sollte allerdings jedem klar sein ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Seasonic, Cougar, Sharkoon...... na hoffentlich hat deine Odisse entlich ein Ende. Und? Wie ist die Lautstärke von dem jetzt? Nicht nur das Erzbaron ein zu niedrigen Preis genommen hat man könnte noch mehr bemängeln wie er es gerechnet hat aber egal. Auserdem war das kein Fehler mit dem Preis ich habe aus gut Informierten Kreisen vernommen das da Cougar einen Vorzugs Preis gemacht hat, also die Finger im Spiel hatt, das ist jetzt kein Scherz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kann gerne noch eine allgemeine Wirtschaftsrechnung in meinen Bericht aufnehmen wenn ihr Interesse dran habt ... bin da ja nicht so


 
Dann bitte ich darum, dass du das im Vergleich zum Neukauf machst. Also statt eines normalen 400 Watt Netzteils, wie ein Sharkoon, oder Cougar A, kaufst du das SE400 und darauf beruht die allgemeine Rechnung, dann kann das jeder nachvollziehen.

Du kannst deine private Rechnung ja stehen lassen, eben das zweimal notieren.
Das SE400 kostet aktuell bei Atelco 69.95€ im Laden und 69€ online, für 65€ wirds bei Geizhals gelistet, wenn ich nicht irre.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Seasonic, Cougar, Sharkoon...... na hoffentlich hat deine Odisse entlich ein Ende. Und? Wie ist die Lautstärke von dem jetzt? Nicht nur das Erzbaron ein zu niedrigen Preis genommen hat man könnte noch mehr bemängeln wie er es gerechnet hat aber egal. Auserdem war das kein Fehler mit dem Preis ich habe aus gut Informierten Kreisen vernommen das da Cougar einen Vorzugs Preis gemacht hat, also die Finger im Spiel hatt, das ist jetzt kein Scherz.


 
Das Sharkoon ist sehr gut, kein Vergleich mit dem Seasonic oder dem Cougar.
Es ist immer leise, egal was ich mache, einzig der Luftstrom aus dem Netzteil wird etwas wärmer, wenn die CPU auf Last läuft, aber eben nur ein wenig, so wenig, dass der Lüfter nicht schneller laufen muss.

Jo, aber als ich nachgefragt hat, lag der Preis und liegt der Preis bei 69€.


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Bevor ich hier auf einige dinge eingehe, folgendes:



> Auserdem war das kein Fehler mit dem Preis ich habe aus gut Informierten Kreisen vernommen das da Cougar einen Vorzugs Preis gemacht hat, also die Finger im Spiel hatt, das ist jetzt kein Scherz.



Lieber hulkhardy, ich habe keine Ahnung wer Du bist und wo Du arbeitest. ABER - Du arbeitest nicht für HEC/Compucase. Und Du bist auch nicht der VERANTWORTLICHE Mitarbeiter bei Atelco/Hardwareversand. Schließlich kenne ich den schon etwas länger.
Daher -was deine Kreise vermuten etc. ist schon mal falsch. Und Behauptungen dieser Art (ist bisher einmal vorgekommen) betrachte ich als Verleumdung was mich sehr sauer macht.
Du bezichtigst uns hier in der Öffentlichkeit sogenannte "Schweinepreis-Deals" mit einem unserer Kunden zu machen und andere Kunden somit zu benachteiligen. Ich will nicht lange um den heißen Brei herumreden - präsentiere Fakten (also eMail-Verkehr zwischen den Verantwortlichen - was mich einschließt) oder entschuldige dich für deine Worte. Und vor allen Dingen kannst Du deinen ach so toll informierten Kreisen sagen - Wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal... (den Rest kannst Du Dir denken).
Sowas macht mich wirklich sauer. Ich kritisiere niemanden der unsere Produkte kritisiert, vielleicht mag derjenige sie einfach nicht, das ist OK. Aber so etwas geht deutlich über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus. Geh hinaus in die Welt und predige wie toll Marke A, B und C ist und wie schlecht Du COUGAR findest. Das nennt man freie Meinungsäußerung und steht jedem zu, da halte ich mich raus, so etwas ist völlig normal. Aber Verleumdung ist ein Strafbestand. Das ist KEINE freie Meinungsäußerung.
Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ich hatte ja heute bei Atelco nachgefragt, und dort sagten sie, dass der Verkaufspreis des SE400 bei 69€ liegen wird, das ist der Straßenpreis und wenn man es Online für 65 oder so bekommt, dann jat man Glück, aber 55€ kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Und 69€ ist mir dann doch zu teuer, da mein System ja selbst unter Last nur 60 Watt zieht oder so.

Das Cougar A habe ich heute getauscht, es gibt mir einfach auf den Sack, um das man drastisch auszudrücken.
Ich habe einen sehr leisen Office Rechner, Gehäuselüfter sind nicht hörbar, Grafikkarte ist Onboard und wenn der Netzteillüfter dann kurz anrauscht, weil ich gerade die CPU belastet, dann stört das einfach.
"Surr" hier und dann "surr" da. Lastabhängige Lüftersteerung ist ja schick, aber sowas stört dann doch etwas.

Ist meine persönliche Kritik am Cougar A, technisch ist es natürlich sehr gut, keine Frage und Leistung liefert es auch mehr als genug, aber eben die Lüftergeschichte ist mir wichtig, das bietet das Cougar aber nicht.
Kann auch am Lüfter selbst liegen, wer weiß, aber ich hatte jetzt das 400 Watt und das 350 Watt Modell gehabt und bei beiden der gleiche Effekt.

Ich hab das Sharkoon jetzt gekauft, auch Bronze zertifiziert, 400 Watt liefert es (kleines gabs nicht). Es ist absolut leise, auch unter Last, nur kommt dann etwas wärme Luft aus dem Netzteil, der Lüfter bleibt aber auf gleiche, Drehzahlniveau.
So muss das für ein Office Rechner sein, denn die wärmere Luft ist natürlich immer noch weit weg von 50° oder so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Zitat von Compucase, das soll verdeutlichen das meine Behauptung nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist und  ich voll dazu stehe. Nachricht von Compucase an Erzbaron!

Ach ja - der Preis von deutlich unter 60 Euro ist...vielleicht nur kurze Zeit verfügbar. Nur mal so als kleiner...Tipp. Die UVP beträgt 69,90 Euro.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach ja - der Preis von deutlich unter 60 Euro ist...vielleicht nur kurze Zeit verfügbar. Nur mal so als kleiner...Tipp. Die UVP beträgt 69,90 Euro.


 
Den Satz hatte ich hier auch mal gelesen.


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Richtig, denn ich wusste von dem Fehler bei der Einlistung. Und ich wusste das dieser ASAP wieder angehoben wird. Daher mein Kommentar, schließlich ist der Händler an den Preis gebunden zu dem der Kunde bestellt. Des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud.
Aber das rechtfertigt noch nicht deine Aussagen. Denn es war ein Fehler der recht schnell behoben wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Compucase schrieb:


> Aber das rechtfertigt noch nicht deine Aussagen. Denn es war ein Fehler der recht schnell behoben wurde.


 
Dann würde ich das wahrscheinlich als Missverständis bezeichnen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Wenn das wirklich so war, was ich nicht ganz glaube dann hast du Erzbaron einen Vorteil verschafft. Und warum hast du das getan, um ihn zu beeinflussen?? Ein anderer Grund fällt mir da nicht ein da du ihn ja Privat nicht kennst. Einen gefallen tut man einem Freund oder seiner Mutter aber einen Fremden, nicht ohne Hintergedanken. Also du kannst mir ruhg mit Strafrechtlichen Konsiquenzen drohen, ich habe keine Angst vor Cougar wie auch vor super Blümchen nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ähm, sagt mal gehts noch? Ich bitte um ein wenig Niveau hier ... das was du machst Hulkhardy grenzt wirklich schon hart an Verleumdung ... und nebebei sind Preisabsprachen in D. verboten (Kartellrecht ...)

Es gab den Tipp von Compucase jo und für 55€ hätte auch jeder andere das Netzteil bestellen können und es ist von userem Christian (Compucase) eine richtig nette Aktion das er so einen "kleinen" Fehler von Atelco hier kurz anspricht ... und wenn Atelco die 10€ wirklich in die Insolvenz reißen würden hätten sie mir das Cougar SE nicht für den Preis geschickt sondern mir mein Geld zurücküberwiesen ... so basta! Wobei ich allerdings auch 65€ ausgegeben hätte ... denn wie in meiner persönlichen Wirtschaftslichkeitsrechnung geschrieben lohnt sich für mich ein 80plus Silber Netzteil ...

Außerdem habe ich gerade mal eine allgemeine Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung mit Excel erstellt ... ich hoffe ihr blickt da durch  Ich habe mit 2 fiktiven Netzteilen gerechnet ... nicht das mir hier noch jemand Befangenheit vorwerfen will  (hallo Hulkhardy)

Und für unseren faulen Quanti () der direkte Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2013995-post3.html


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Dies ist ein öffentliches Forum, jeder hat Zugriff darauf und jeder kann es lesen und somit auch von dem Fehler profitieren können. anders wäre es gewesen wenn ich einem User eine PN oder eMail geschickt hätte was ich nicht gemacht habe.
Ich hatte dich gebeten Beweise für deine Aussage zu liefern oder dich für deine Worte zu entschuldigen. Wenn Du weiterhin zu deiner Meinung stehst, so würde ich dich BITTEN diese nicht nachweisbare und an Verleumdung grenzende Aussage nicht durch die Welt zu treiben. Freundlicher kann ich mich nicht mehr ausdrücken. Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit erledigt.

P.S. Mein Vorname lautet Christian.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Keiner der wirklich interresse an einer unabhängigen Meinung hat, hätte das getan und so einen Vorteil bringenden Tipp gegeben. Damit ist der Bericht von Erzbaron so gut er auch ist für den Fisch und ich werde dies auch weiter öffentlich kund tun hir wie auch in anderen Foren. Dann lassen wir eben den Richter entscheiden ob das mit dem Tipp eine Beeinfussung war oder nicht aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen es sieht nicht so gut aus für Cougar. Auserdem werd ich eine eMail an Verantworliche von Cougar schicken. Bin mal gespannt wie die so etwas sehen.


----------



## Shi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Manmanman. Das war doch nur ein Fehler des Händlers dass sie das NT so günstig verkauft haben. 
Außerdem, ich glaube Cougar hat es nicht nötig *einen* User mit einem Rabatt zu bestechen dass dieser in seinem Userreview den Preis ein bisschen höher lobt. Ich glaube absolut nicht dass Cougar das nötig hat 

MfG Shi


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

 Kindergarten ...

Sorry aber ich kann dich nicht Ernst nehmen ... MICH hat niemand in irgendeiner Art und Weise beeinflusst und DAS möchte ich hiermit klarstellen

edit:

@ Shi ... vorallem wo ich den Preis soooo derart oft betone ... naja Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung ... Mich regt aber gerade extremst auf das man mir hier Käuflichkeit vorwirft, da hat man echt keinen Bock mehr hier im Forum nocheinmal einen Bericht zu schreiben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Nö das hat nix mit dir zu  tun Erzbaron ich kenne deine Posts und deine Kommentare und ich weiß das dein Technisches Wissen gut genug ist um ein schlechtes NT von einem guten zu unterscheiden. Das du das Cougar gut bewertest hast nehem ich dir auch ab. Hir geht es aber um was Prinzipelles so was tut man einfach nicht, es sollte ja ein Bericht eines Users sein der das Netzteil normal gekauft hat so wie ich oder quanti. Aber jemand der dich nicht kennt vielmehr deine Posts der könnte schon zu so einem Schluss kommen das du beeinflusst wurdes durch diesen Gefallen der dir Compucase getan hat und genau darum geht es.


----------



## Shi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

man hulkhardy, der günstige Preis ist doch ein Fehler des Händlers gewesen  *Es gab keinen Gefallen!* Irgendein Praktikant bei Atelco (war doch bei Atelco oder?) hat den Preis falsch eingetippt. Erzbaron hat nur Glück gehabt. Solche Fehler passieren immer wieder, bei verschiedenen Läden. Wieso sollte Compucase so eine schlechte PR riskieren nur für einen kleinen Usertest?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ich versuche das mal zusammenzufassen.

Erzbaron hat das Netzteil günstiger bekommen, weil dem Händler ein Fehler passiert ist.
Im Thread wurde dann genannt, dass dieser Preis von 55€ kurzzeitig gilt, aber schon rasch behoben wird (klingt für mich danach, als wenns heißt "_kauft euch das NT, es ist super und der Preis ist super, nachher wirds teurer_").
hulkhardy1 hat daraufhin gemeint, dass das ein Tipp von Compucase war, dass sie das Netzteil kurzfristig extra günstiger verkaufen, sozusagen als Einstiegsgeschenk.

Was stimmt also nun, was nicht?

Wenn ich recht entsinne, hat Compucase das mit dem Preis erst dann genannt, als Erzbaron sein Netzteil schon gekauft hat.
Deswegen war ich auch los, denn für 55€ hätte ich es mir auch gekauft. 

Doch bei Atelco kostet es 69€ und das war schon immer der Preis.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Doch, genau darum geht es! DU wirfst mir vor das ich mich hab von Cougar kaufen lassen!

Mal ganz von der Tatsache abgesehen das Cougar es nicht nötig hat irgendwen zu kaufen ...

Christian hatte den Tipp mit dem Cougar SE 400 für 55€ gut 20 Minuten vor meiner Bestellung gepostet ... Wie wollte er mich denn so beeinflussen? Er wusste doch garnicht das ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen wollte ...

Ich habe mich gemütlich auf der Cougar Homepage eingelesen und habe für mich den Entschluss gefasst das Netzteil zu kaufen, bei geizhals war das SE dato noch nicht gelistet also habe ich mich umso mehr über den Link zu HWV gefreut ...

Und wer hat dich denn davon abgehalten ein Cougar SE für 55€ zu kaufen? JEDER hätte es bestellen können ... und ich hab halt grad die Chance genutzt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Das kannst du Compucase fragen warum er das getan hat, ich bim mal auf die eMeil von Cougar (Compucase) gespannt, aber ich glaub das da jemand warscheilich ärger bekommt den so was mach wie du bemerkt has ne schlechte Pablisetti und daran kann Cougar nicht inreressiert sein. Nur für Erzbarion tut es mir ein bischen leid, weil sein Test wirklich gut und ich denke auch erlich ist aber hir gehts ums Prinzip!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Christian hatte den Tipp mit dem Cougar SE 400 für 55€ gut 20 Minuten vor meiner Bestellung gepostet ... Wie wollte er mich denn so beeinflussen? Er wusste doch garnicht das ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen wollte ...


 
Nun ja, hättest du es dir auch für 69€ gekauft oder *weil* es 55€ gekostet hat? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gemütlich auf der Cougar Homepage eingelesen und habe für mich den Entschluss gefasst das Netzteil zu kaufen, bei geizhals war das SE dato noch nicht gelistet also habe ich mich umso mehr über den Link zu HWV gefreut ...


 
Von wem kam denn der Link?
Ich hab jetzt keinen gesehen.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

*Ich möchte hiermit betonen, das hier weder Hetze noch Verleumdung betrieben werden soll.

Daher bitte ich die Streithähne um Fakten(!) und eine kultiviertere Wortwahl, ansonsten gibt es Karten bzw. wird der Thread kurzerhand gesperrt.* *

Wir sind hier nicht beim Kasperletheater mit dreijährigem Publikum.*


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

hulkhardy, ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr wo dein Problem liegt, deine eMail beantworte ich Dir später gerne. Um den Vergleich mit dem dir genannten Hersteller nochmal aufzugreifen - ich bin kein PR-Mensch sondern kümmere mich wirklich weltweit um COUGAR, daher mein Titel Product Manager. Du kannst eMails an jeden der zigtausend Mitarbeiter von HEC/Compucase weltweit schicken, es wird nachher doch auf meinem Schreibtisch landen mit freundlicher Bitte um Erledigung. Das in den Foren in Deutschland mache ich "nebenbei" auch noch so mit, obwohl ich mir überlege das aus Zeitgründen evtl. bald abzugeben. Dafür muss ich erstmal noch ne neue Stelle schaffen.
Wie gesagt, schick eMails an wen Du willst, ich bin morgen immer noch hier. Und übermorgen auch...
Ich BITTE dich nun ein letztes Mal dieses Thema zu begraben und wieder konstruktiv über Netzteile allgemein zu diskutieren. Hat doch vorher auch geklappt.
Auch an alle anderen - lasst es doch nun gut sein, vorher hat es doch auch gut geklappt und das Ganze sogar recht freundlich und neutral.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ich hätte es auch für 69€ gekauft weil ich das Netzteil gut fand und immernoch finde ... aber für 55€ war der Kurs einfach hervorragend!

Ich muss mich korrigieren, Piou hat den Link zu HWV gepostet
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2011896-post786.html

Von Christian kam der Tipp wegen zugreifen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2012450-post801.html

Und später habe ich mich dann zum Testen entschlossen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2012591-post813.html


Also ganz viel Wind um nichts 

@ Hulkhardy

Ich denke du bist hier min. 2 Leuten ein "Sorry" schuldig ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ok, für mich erledigt aber ich hoffe das es für dich auch eine Lehre war oder ist, mit solchen Dingen ein bischen sensibler um zu gehen!  edit: War zu langsam damit ist Compucase gemeint.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Compucase schrieb:


> Auch an alle anderen - lasst es doch nun gut sein, vorher hat es doch auch gut geklappt und das Ganze sogar recht freundlich und neutral.


 
Gut, dann fang am besten selbst an. 



Compucase schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier auf einige dinge eingehe...


 
Was wolltest du denn noch sagen, scheint irgendwie jetzt untergegangen zu sein.
Meinst du den Test von Erzbaron?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich hätte es auch für 69€ gekauft weil ich das Netzteil gut fand und immernoch finde ... aber für 55€ war der Kurs einfach hervorragend!
> 
> Ich muss mich korrigieren, Piou hat den Link zu HWV gepostet
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2011896-post786.html
> ...


 
Jop, stimmt, jetzt fällst mir auch wieder ein.
Ich wollte es bei Atelco holen, da war es zwear teuer, aber dafür hätte ich es gleich mitnehmen können, also keine Versandkosten, aber als ich da war, kostete es 69€ und das war mir dann zu teuer, hatte daraufhin das Cougar A gekauft.


----------



## Compucase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Bin ich unfreundlich? 
Nein, alles auf Anfangsstellung.
Gute Frage was ich sagen wollte, dafür muss ich erstmal wieder alles durchlesen 

So stellt man sich seinen Geburtstag vor - im Forum mit Anwendern zu diskutieren.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Gut das das Thema jetzt auch geklärt ist ... aber eine Entschuldigung seitens Hulkhardy sollte nichtsdestotrotz fällig sein ... sonst schwillt mir hier nochmal der Kamm 

BTW, @ Quanti, was sagst du zu meiner allgemeinen Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung? Ist die Tabelle einigermaßen verständlich?


edit: Du hast Geburtstag? Na dann mal alles erdenklich Gute!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Compucase schrieb:


> Bin ich unfreundlich?


 
Nö, würde ich nicht sagen.



Compucase schrieb:


> Nein, alles auf Anfangsstellung.
> Gute Frage was ich sagen wollte, dafür muss ich erstmal wieder alles durchlesen


 
Dachte ich mir, ich brauche nchts lesen, ich hab den totalen Durchblick, immer einen Plan und weiß alles.  



Compucase schrieb:


> So stellt man sich seinen Geburtstag vor - im Forum mit Anwendern zu diskutieren.


 
Glückwunsch dazu, gönn dir ein Bier.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Gut das das Thema jetzt auch geklärt ist ... aber eine Entschuldigung seitens Hulkhardy sollte nichtsdestotrotz fällig sein ... sonst schwillt mir hier nochmal der Kamm


 
Trink auch ein Bier, hilft. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> BTW, @ Quanti, was sagst du zu meiner allgemeinen Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung? Ist die Tabelle einigermaßen verständlich?


 
Ich hab kein Plan, haste mal ein Link?


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Wozu einen Link? Ich kann dir die Grafik hier auch nochmal hochladen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Entschuldigen für was?? Bin immer noch der Meinung das es ein Fehler war von Compucase dir den Tip zu geben. Nur die Art und Weiße wie wir hir diese Dinskussion geführt haben war wohl so wie der Modorator bemerkt hatte ein wenig kindisch. Ach und alles gute zum Geburtstag. Ich hab dich ja nicht als Persohn angegriffen sondern als Offizieller von Cougar, also alles gut noch!!


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Von mir auch alles Gute 

Und Respekt! An meinem Geburtstag würde ich mir sowas nicht geben 


edit: @ hulkhardy1: Hast du richtig erkannt. Deine Art das zu schreiben war definitiv der falsche Weg. Und das zu sagen ist auch schon eine kleine Entschuldigung! Ich halte es nicht für verwerflich darauf hinzuweisen. Bei 14€ kann man auch nicht wirklich von Bestechung oder Beeinflussung reden -.- Zumal Erzbaron keine weltbekannte, sehr einflussreiche Person ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Soweit ist das klar, aber kannst du mir noch mal die letze Zeile näher bringen, also "effektive Geldersparnis bla bla".


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Hast du dir die vorrangegangenen Posts mal durchgelesen Hulkhardy?

Piou hat den Link zu HWV gepostet und Christian hat erwähnt das man bei dem Preis ruhig zuschlagen sollte ...

Erst dann habe ich geschrieben das ich das Ding gekauft habe und es testen werd ... 

Wer hat jetzt hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise etwas falsch gemacht? Sorry aber deine bockige Art ist völlig deplaziert und noch viel überflüssiger ... sei froh das ich mir jetzt erstmal n Beruhigungspils aufgemacht hab ... sonst schwillt mir hier wirklich nochmal der Kamm ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



der8auer schrieb:


> Und Respekt! An meinem Geburtstag würde ich mir sowas nicht geben


 
Wieso, endlich mal ein anderer Geburtstag als sonst, mit Krawatte bekommen und abends in der Dusche hocken und....


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

@hulkhardy1: Ich bitte dich insbesondere jetzt endlich das Thema zu beenden und deine haltlosen Anschuldigungen, ansonstens gibt es Punkte für Spam.

Btw: Herzlichen Glückwunsch @Christian


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soweit ist das klar, aber kannst du mir noch mal die letze Zeile näher bringen, also "effektive Geldersparnis bla bla".


 
Das ist die wichtigste Zeile der ganzen Grafik 

Da siehst du wieviel Geld du jährlich sparen kannst bei 50, 100, 200 und 400W Verbrauch und bei 2, 3, 4, 5 und 7 täglichen Betriebsstunden


----------



## Shi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Auch von mir alles Gute und äh coole Tabelle Erzbaron


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das ist die wichtigste Zeile der ganzen Grafik
> 
> Da siehst du wieviel Geld du jährlich sparen kannst bei 50, 100, 200 und 400W Verbrauch und bei 2, 3, 4, 5 und 7 täglichen Betriebsstunden


 
Sowas in der Richtung dachte ich mir auch, aber erklär mir mal, wie du 400 Watt verbrauchen willst, 7 Stunden täglich, über einige Jahre?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ach doch im Winter wenn die Heizung ausgefallen ist und du Prime95 und Furmark zusammen laufen lässt weil du sonst erfrierst. Dann macht sich so ein effizientes Netzteil schon bemerkbar.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung dachte ich mir auch, aber erklär mir mal, wie du 400 Watt verbrauchen willst, 7 Stunden täglich, über einige Jahre?


 
das sind rein fiktive Werte ... aber zum Beispiel ein Falter kann mit entsprechender Hardware durchaus eine derartige Last erzeugen 

Spannender sind die 100 und 200W Werte, und auch extra für dich die 50W


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Spannender sind die 100 und 200W Werte, und auch extra für dich die 50W


 
Jop, 1,28€.
Cool, das SE kostet 70€, für das Sharkoon habe ich 44 Euro bezahlt, macht 26€ Differenz.
Öhm.. 26€... 1,28€... öhm.... *an Kopf kratz* öhm... 
Ich trinke erst mal einen Whisky.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, 1,28€.
> Cool, das SE kostet 70€, für das Sharkoon habe ich 44 Euro bezahlt, macht 26€ Differenz.
> Öhm.. 26€... 1,28€... öhm.... *an Kopf kratz* öhm...
> Ich trinke erst mal einen Whisky.


 
Sind doch nur 20 Jahre 

Aber ganz ehrlich, bei einem derart niedrigen Verbrauch lohnt sich ein Silbernetzteil nicht ... da muss die Kiste schon mehr ziehen, dann schauts schon ganz anders aus  und solange es sich innerhalb der Garantiezeit rentiert ist doch alles gut ...


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hast du dir die vorrangegangenen Posts mal durchgelesen Hulkhardy?
> 
> Piou hat den Link zu HWV gepostet und Christian hat erwähnt das man bei dem Preis ruhig zuschlagen sollte ...



hallo 

was geht denn hier ab Oo

Wäre ich vorher Online gewesen, hätte ich schon was dazu geschrieben, dann hätte das hier nicht soviel heiße luft gegeben 



ja ich hab das Gepostet und zwar glaube ich als Quanti sein NT gesucht hat, hab ich mehrmals darauf hingewiesen das dass Cougar SE bei Hardwareversand 55€ bei Atelco aber 70€ gekostet hat.

nebenbei habe ich das auch mehrmals bei Computerbase gepostet links suche ich mal raus wenn ihr wollt!

sorry aber das thema an sich ist bissl schlecht zuende gedacht, was hätte Hardwareversand/Cougar davon zig usern das NT zu einem zu niedirgen Preis anzubieten nur damit der Erzbaron seins so günstig bekommt Oo

Es wäre kein Problem für CHristian Erzbaron so ein zuzuschicken ohne denn ganzen Hickhack! 
Das soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein oder so, sondern nur mal so als Denk Anstoß!

Links bei CB

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=761998


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



poiu schrieb:


> Es wäre kein Problem für CHristian Erzbaron so ein zuzuschicken ohne denn ganzen Hickhack!
> Das soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein oder so, sondern nur mal so als Denk Anstoß!


 
Du meinst, Erzbaron bekommt das nächste Cougar von Compucase zum Testen gestellt und kannst dann behalten?  

*auch haben will*


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst, Erzbaron bekommt das nächste Cougar von Compucase zum Testen gestellt und kannst dann behalten?
> 
> *auch haben will*


 
Wenns mir jemand anbieten würde bin ich definitv dabei 

Aber so schnell kaufe ich mir selbst kein neues Netzteil mehr ... warum auch? ^^

edit: Nächstes WE gibts übrigens noch ne Review von Antec Performance Max CPU Kühler ... da hab ich aber keinen Vorzugspreis bekommen  Das ist ein reines Testsample


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

nein das wollte ich nicht sagen  sondern das die Unterstellung einfach unlogisch ist und kein SInn macht.

Ich wollte mich nochmal nur kurz dazu eußern weil Erzbaron ja richtigerweise gesagt hat das ich das günstige SE verlinkt hab!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wenns mir jemand anbieten würde bin ich definitv dabei
> 
> Aber so schnell kaufe ich mir selbst kein neues Netzteil mehr ... warum auch? ^^


 
Wieso selbst nutzen, lass dir alles zuschicken, teste es und dann bei Ebay verkloppen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Als gut, nach ein paar PN unteranderem mit einem Modorator habe ich jetzt doch eigesehen das es ein Fehler von mir war es zu Behaupten und ja piou das hätte vieles verhindert. Ein dickes Sorry an @Erzbaron aber mit einem gutem Psychiater an seiner Hand wird er mit der Zeit lehrnen mir zu verzeihen und ein dickes Sorry an @Christian, ich hoffe nicht deinen Geburtstag versaut zu haben aber ich denke dazu bin ich zu unwichtig. Und zum Schluss noch ein dickes Sorry an den ganzen Rest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Darauf habe ich gewartet!

Eine gute Entschuldigung kann einem vieles bringen ... alles wieder gut zwischen uns 

(PS: Mein Psychiater schiebt eh schon Sonderschichten ^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> (PS: Mein Psychiater schiebt eh schon Sonderschichten ^^)


 
Gibts doch zu, dein Psychiater hockt im Kühlschrank und passt in eine Flasche.


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

hier nochmal der link wo ich das NT bei HWV für 55€ quanti verlinkt hab!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...netzteildiskussionsthread-79.html#post2011896


schön das alles wieder im Lot ist, war wohl ein 

YouTube - Manic Monday Acoustic


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Geht doch  Nachdem sich jetzt geknuddelt wurde, kann es normal weitergehen


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts doch zu, dein Psychiater hockt im Kühlschrank und passt in eine Flasche.


 
... und kommt aus Flensburg 

edit:

Gibts eigentlich noch weitere Wünsche, Kritik und/oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



poiu schrieb:


> schön das alles wieder im Lot ist, war wohl ein
> 
> YouTube - Manic Monday Acoustic


 
Phhhhh.... die Bangles...  

*kurz kalt dusch*


----------



## Compucase (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Guten Morgen,
schön zu sehen das wieder alles in Ordnung ist. Und vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

He Erzbaron,

Thilo hat mich auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht aufmerksam gemacht und er gefällt mir wirklich gut. Wir werden ihn auf der Main promoten. 

Btw. Die anschließende Diskussion war auch recht amüsant. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Hey Marco,

vielen Dank für die große Ehre! 

Ich freue mich das mene Arbeit (und so ein Netzteilbericht ist wirklich viel Arbeit ^^) so geehrt wird!!

Danke nochmal 

viele Grüße

Erzbaron

edit: Jetzt im Nachhinein kann ich auch über die Diskussion lachen, gesten war ich aber extremst gernervt ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Wäre aber supercool, wenn du eventuell noch mal die Bilder verbessern könntest, also Schärfe und Kontrast. 

Jojo, viel Arbeit, aber es soll doch auch gut sein,


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ich werde zum WE versuchen eine andere Kamera zu organisieren und dann zumindest die Innenraumbilder neu anzufertigen (auch wenn ich das NT dafür wieder ausbauen muss ^^)

Außerdem kommt ihr am WE wieder in den "Genuss" eines Usertests von mir 

>>> Antec Performance Max <<<


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Makrofunktion wäre super und du musst das Netzteil richtig ausleuchten.
Ohne Blitzlich ist immer besser, aber dafür braucht es viel Licht im Raum.


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Sehr schöner test!
Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## Mario2002 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ein schöner Test dieses NT´s.
Habe mein Cougar auch schon fast ein Jahr und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit.
Wird meine Stammmarke bei NT´s. Das sind einfach Spitzenmäßige Netzteile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Habe mein Cougar auch schon fast ein Jahr und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit.
> Wird meine Stammmarke bei NT´s.


 
Meine nicht, die Cougar A sind eine Pleite gewesen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich werde zum WE versuchen eine andere Kamera zu organisieren und dann zumindest die Innenraumbilder neu anzufertigen (auch wenn ich das NT dafür wieder ausbauen muss ^^)
> 
> Außerdem kommt ihr am WE wieder in den "Genuss" eines Usertests von mir
> 
> >>> Antec Performance Max <<<



 Hmmm, ich habe gehört das von einem ehemaligem Klassenkammerraden von dir dessen Frau, ihr Frisör und dessen Tochter mit einem Antec Mitarbeiter Verheiratet ist. Ich frage hir ganz offen, " kann das Zufall sein?"!!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Du und deine sicheren Quellen ... 

Ich sags mal so, wer nett fragt bekommt wenigstens nen netten Korb ... oder ein paar schöne Stunden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Warum machst du den Test nur so oder ist es dein "Neuer"! Weil da hättes es warscheinlich bessere gegeben. Mein kleiner Scherz war wohl nicht so der Brüller....... ich lass das wieder mit dem Humor ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Ja ... manche Menschen sind lustig aber Humor ist wirklich nicht dein Ding ... wie wärs mit "Fanboygetue"? 

Der Performance Max ist ein Testsample welches ich von Antec bekommen hab ... ich würde das kleine Ding aber nicht unterschätzen ... die Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick schonmal klasse ...


----------



## Klutten (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Na dann viel Spaß mit den nächsten Tests. Ich habe auch 2 Netzteile von Antec im Zulauf. Ein True Power und ein High Current Pro - beide mit 750 Watt.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Glückwunsch Klutten  ich freu mich auf deinen Artikel ...

Auf die High Current Pro bin ich sehr gespannt ... ich würde ja auch gerne einen Test schreiben aber dafür muss ich wohl besonders nett zu Christoph@Antec sein


----------



## Klutten (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Zwei gleiche Netzteile für ein Forum sind sicher nicht in seinem Sinne. Es wird aber sicher zukünftig genug Netzteile geben, die in irgendeiner Weise interessant für uns alle sind und die du mit etwas Arbeit auch bekommen kannst. Sieht man ja an den Produkten von Cougar.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Cougar SE 400W *Bericht abschlossen**

Naja das sowieso, wenn du schon einen Bericht schreibst ist es ja mehr als sinnlos noch einen zweiten zu erarbeiten 

Mal schauen, vielleicht schreibe ich demnächst wieder einen Netzteilbericht, ich hatte beim schreiben wirklich viel Spass und das Feedback ist ja auch sehr positiv ... mal schauen was so kommt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Du könntest einen Usertest über die be quiet P8 schreiben. Da hir im Forum ja das meist benutzte netzteil Marke ist, würde es bestimmt auf interresse stosen. Da ja soviele Myten und Gerüchte über be quiet existieren könntest versuchen damit aufzu räumen.


----------



## Shi (29. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du könntest einen Usertest über die be quiet P8 schreiben. Da hir im Forum ja das meist benutzte netzteil Marke ist, würde es bestimmt auf interresse stosen. Da ja soviele Myten und Gerüchte über be quiet existieren könntest versuchen damit aufzu räumen.



Fänd ich auch cool


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2010)

Übernächste Woche beglücke ich euch mit Tests zu zwei weiteren Be Quiet Netzteilen, nachdem das DPP 750 Watt ja schon im Roundup gelandet ist.Es folgen noch ein Straight Power CM 680 Watt und ein Pure Power mit 430 Watt. 

Be Quiet rockt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt da gabs ja schon was drüber, versuch auch mal die Sache mit der Welligkeit näher zu beleuchten. Das wird ja immer bei den be quiet bemängelt also den rest an Wechselspannung aber meiner meinung nach hat das so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Hardwar. Vieleicht bei extremer Übertaktung aber da bin ich mir auch unsicher.


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2010)

Restwelligkeit im privaten Bereich testen? Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Ja ich weiß das ist schwer?? Das einzige was mir auf anhieb einfällt wäre ein Netzteil mit sehr geringer Welligkeit und gleicher Wattzahl dagegen zu hallten. Also eine CPU die sich auf maximal xxxxMHz übertakten läst mit einem Cougar zum beispiel und dan mit dem be quiet. Obs dann gleich bleibt oder weniger MHz wird oder sogar mehr. Wenn es gleich bleibt würde es ja bedeuten das die Welligkeit so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Hardware hat. Aber vieleicht hast ja ne bessere Idee!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Restwelligkeit im privaten Bereich testen? Wie soll das denn gehen?


 
Streng dich halt an.


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Restwelligkeit im privaten Bereich testen? Wie soll das denn gehen?



Mit einem Oszi


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2010)

Klar, und das hat man natürlich immer zu Hause stehen - so ein günstiges Teilchen.

Wir sollten zum Thema zurück kehren ...wir schweifen arg ab.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

poiu das ist schon klar das die be quiet eine höhere rest Wellilgkeit hat als zum Beispiel die neuen Cougar GX aber die Frage was ich und viele andere interessiert ist was für einen Effekt hat eine höhere rest Welligkeit. Ich hab dei Erfahtrung gemacht das eine serh hoch getaktete CPU sehr empfindlich reagiert. Deshalb mein Vorschlag den vergleich mit einem NT das eine recht getinge Welligkeit hat. Das es en Osziliskop anzeigen würde steht ja auser Frage aber ich denke darum geht es janicht den das bezweifelt ja keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Stellt sich dann die Frage, wo man so ein Gerät organisieren soll.
Die kauft man sich mal nicht eben und leihen geht wohl auch kaum. 
Entweder muss man das in dort hinterfragen wo die Tests gemacht wurden oder man fragt die Hersteller der Netzteile, was das für Auswirkungen hat, die müssen das ja wissen.

Wo ist also der BeQuiet Mann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Also eine gewisse rest Welligkeit ist wohl nicht so gesund für elektronische Bauteile. Die können da schon einen Schaden davon tragen. Wenn du dir zum beispiel so ein billiges netzteil holst also nich für den PC sonder so ein Teil mit vielen kleinen Adaptern wo du MP3 Player, CD Man und so klein Geräte halt betreiben kannst nimmst. Wenn da die Welligkeit zu hoch ist zerstört es die elektronischen Bauteile, Transistoren, Dioten, Kontensatoren ist mir schon passirt. Ist halt nur die Frage wo da der Grenzwert ist den ganz bekommst du die Welligkeit nie raus auch bein den teuren NT nicht. Jetzt meine Frage: Macht es überhaupt einen Sinn die Welligkeit so stark zu senken wie bei einem Cougar oder Enermax Modu87+ oder ist es nur Marketing.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt einen Sinn die Welligkeit so stark zu senken wie bei einem Cougar oder Enermax Modu87+ oder ist es nur Marketing.


 
Die Frage solltest du im Netzteildiskussionsthread aufgreifen, wenn der Cougar Mann mal wieder online ist, der kann dir das sicher beantworten.


----------



## Compucase (29. Juli 2010)

Einfach mal in unserem Netzteil-Lexikon nachschlagen, da sind alle relevaten Spezifikationen genannt, hier der Punkt in denen die Werte zur Restwelligkeit genannt werden - cougar-world.com: 3. Frage


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

ne der wird die Vorteile gegenüber eines Konkurenten immer bei seinem Netzteil sehen und be quiet ist nun mal der größte von allen. Sicher wird er sowas von der Art vom Stabel lassen " für Bauteile besonder im Computerbereich kann eine niedrige rest Welligkeit nu zum Vorteil sein weil....bla...bla...bal". Ne das wär für den Fisch, mich würd eher interessieren was Stefan dazu sagt aber der mach sich momentan recht rahr.


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2010)

Je niedriger die restwelligkeit um so besser, was nicht getestet wird ist wie sich die restwelligkeit verhält bei Lastwechseln und bei gemischter Belastung.

hier sieht man wie die welligkeit in die Höhe schießt nur wenn die Belastung der schienen  verändert wird

Overclock3D :: Review :: Silver Power SP-SS750M 750w Review :: Simulated Load Results (Data)

so jetzt könnt ich euch denken wenn ein NT in standard tests grade mal so die Specs erfüllt, das dass bei euch zuhause überhaupt nicht sein muss!

ich würde gerne neben denn Theoretischen Tests die Soulpain & Co mit Chroma machen,e auch realistische Ripple/Noise Messungen sehen, denn in der Theorie können ja bekanntlich Elefanten fliegen.

Mal sehen vielleicht höre ich mich bei bekannten Elektrotechnikern um, oder werde selbst versuchen an ein Oszi ran zukommen. aber ich verspreche nix hab sehr viel zu tun 


@Klutten 

sorry denn kleinen scherz konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Einfach mal in unserem Netzteil-Lexikon nachschlagen, da sind alle relevaten Spezifikationen genannt, hier der Punkt in denen die Werte zur Restwelligkeit genannt werden - cougar-world.com: 3. Frage


 
Das ist doch Standard bla bla Geschwafel. 

Aber wie ist deine Meinung dazu?
Welchen Auswirkungen hat das denn für einen User, der damit sein Standardsystem betreibt und zwischendurch mal die Grafikkarte erneuert, bis er sich ein neues System kauft und auch ein neues Netzteil?


----------



## Compucase (29. Juli 2010)

Wieso, solange das Netzteil innerhalb der Spezifikationen ist, ist alles in Ordnung. Und das schaffen grundsätzlich sehr viele, besonders die euch bekannten Marken.

Nein, das ist kein Marketinggeschwafel, das Netzteil-Lexikon ist bei uns sehr neutral gehalten weil wir uns mit allgemeinen Themen dort beschäftigen und nicht "Das COUGAR bietet genau jenes und dieses".
MeineMeinung dazu ist - alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen ist grundsätzlich gut. Wenn ein Netzteil 90mV bei Vollast anzeigt, das andere nur 60 mV ist das zwar ganz toll, es bringt dem normalen Käufer aber gar nichts. Andere Aspekte sind dann viel wichtiger bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es denn da mit Rasurbo aus, die ja von HEC kommen?


----------



## Compucase (29. Juli 2010)

Keine Probleme da es HEC-Modelle sind (ist mir jedenfalls so bekannt, ich betreue ja nicht Rasurbo und um HEC kümmere ich mich nur am Rande).
Schließlich nutzen viele Systemhäuser HEC-Netzteile, besonders für Ausschreibungen. Da sind auch Kunden bei die unsere Netzteile komplett durchprüfen, selbst eigene Surge-Tests werden in dort durchgeführt. Wenn wir schon an der Restwelligkeit scheitern würden, wären wir erst gar nicht so bekannt.
So, ich bin weg bevor ich hier wieder den ganzen Abend mit euch verbringen muss


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Dennoch hast du noch nichts dazu gesagt, was das nun konkret für einen User bedeutet, der ein Systemchen laufen lässt?


----------



## Compucase (29. Juli 2010)

Du meinst ein System an dem ein Netzteil hängt welches zu hohe Restwelligkeit auf einer Leitung bietet wenn das System vom User ausgelastet wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Das ist es ja eben, wird ein System wirklich ausgelastet, wenn da ein 500 Watt Netzteil benutzt wird, das eine ATI 5870 und einen AMD 955 antreibt?
Kommt man da überhaupt hin, wo Restwelligkeit ein Problem wird?

Ist das mit dem Ripple/Noise KRam nicht Meckern auf sehr hohen Niveau, weil der "Normalo" eh nie in den Bereich kommt, wo das auffällt, oder Störungen verursachen kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn die Welligkeit auserhalb der Spzifikationen läuft ist es immer noch die frage obs schädlich ist in Hinsicht auf ausfall oder ob die Hardwar dann nur nicht mehr richtig funzt aber keinen Schaden nimmt. Was mich auch interessieren würd wenn doch be quiet mit seiner Welligkeit noch in den Spezifikationen ist warum gibt sich Enermax oder Cougar so große Mühe drunter zu liegen. Marketing oder bringt es wirklich was?


----------



## Compucase (29. Juli 2010)

Puh, Fragen über Fragen. 
Klar wird ein System nicht voll ausgelastet bei der von Dir angesprochenen Hardware Grundkonfiguration. wir gehen jetzt mal nicht davon aus das da noch 30 Laufwerke oder sonst noch etwas außergewöhnliches verbaut ist.
Wenn man die Restwelligkeit von vornerein "ignoriert", also beim Netzteilbau, dann gibt es auch schon bei niedriger Last Werte die über dem erlaubten sind. Bei den bekannten "Markenherstellern" ist dies eigentlich auszuschließen.

Klar ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Da sich die Qualität in der Spitzenklasse aber immer mehr angleicht, versucht man weitere messbare eigenschaften aufzuzeigen womit man die Konkurrenten nochmals unterscheiden kann.
Ich hatte vor Kurzem ein Interview mit dem Chef von TweakPC.
Dort wird in naher Zukunft ein Netzteil Grundlagenartikel erscheinen der besonders genau dieses Thema (R/N - Meckern auf hohem Niveau) aufgreifen wird.

Wir schauen bestimmt nicht auf Mitbewerber und sagen "Hey, die haben 80 mV unter Vollast auf 12V, da müssen wir drunter". Das ist ja mal der ganz falsche Gedankengang.
Die Filterungen sind wirklich wichtig und diese zu optimieren ist immer ein Bestandteil der Weiterentwicklung.
Ja, auf Dauer sind deutlich zu hohe Werte bei der Restwelligkeit ein Risikofaktor. ABER - da müsstet Ihr nun wirklich ganz spezifisch nachschauen wie sich die Grafikkarte XY dann verhält. Jedes Board, jede Grafikkarte, jede Festplatte - alle haben ihre eigene Elektronik und ebenfalls Filterungen. Wie nun genau das bei jener oder dieser Hardware ist, ich weiß es nicht.
ABER - zu hohe Werte DAUERHAFT können Schaden verursachen. Das steht nun mal außer Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Im Klartext, weil in diesem Preisbereich eigentlich alle Netzteil gut sind, versucht man durch mehr/bessere Technik, die Feinheiten zu verbessern, die dann den Unterschied machen.
Aber die Frage stellt sich dann, was kostes es?
Lohnt sich der technische Aufwand?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Ja genau dsa ist der Puddels Kern, was bringt es überhaupt!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Offensichtlich nicht viel, denn die Dark Power P8 sind teuer und im Ripple nicht so gut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Würd ich jetzt auch fast annehmen. Ab einer gewissen Welligkeit beeinflusst es die Hardware nicht mehr und deshalb macht ein weiteres absenken keinen Sinn mehr. Vieleicht hat das be quiet erkannt und verzichten deshalb auf niedrigere Werte, denn das ist ja dann auch mit Kosten verbunden. Andere Hersteller verfolgen das nur weiter um sich abzusetzen und ihr Netzteil hervor zu heben, also doch Marketing???


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber BeQuiet ist schon teuer, würden die Netzteile dann 20€ mehr kosten, wenn die Welligkeit besser ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, der Hauptanteil einer guten gleichrichter Schalltun sind Kondensatoren um so stärker um so besser, um so mehr Kondensatoren..... also um so geringer die Welligkeit. Aber das sind im Endefekt auch nur Cent Beträge, puuuhh ne wirkliche Ahnung hab ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

OK, wenn man also mal die Kondensatoren anguckt, die Vougar benutzt, also die japanischen.
Sind das die besten oder gibts noch bessere, die eben auch teurer sind?
Wo ist dann die Grenze?
Bau ich das Mega Netzteil, das alles einhält aber viel kostet oder spare ich bei Komonenten ein (wie beim Lüfter vom Cougar A )?


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Juli 2010)

Cougar benutzt Primärseitig Nippon Chemicon, die sind schon richtig gut ... Sekundärseitig wird Teapo eingesetzt, die sind immerhin oberes Mittelfeld ...

Was die Welligkeit angeht, jedes mV mehr an Welligkeit stresst die Hardware weil das eben wieder kompensiert werden muss ... Eine niedrige Welligkeit ist mehr als nur ein "Marketinggag" da hierdurch aktiv die Lebenszeit der Hardware verlängert werden kann ... ob OC Ergebnisse jetzt "toller" werden vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen ... da wäre ein Test mal spannend ^^

Ein gutes Netzteil ist immer ein Kompromiss, aber eine Ausgewogenheit zwischen Elektronik und Lüfter sollte schon gegeben sein


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2010)

ein guter Elko macht nicht gleich ein gutes NT  es sit die Summe

Teapo hat sich in einigen Bereichen bewährt.

Japanische haben einen guten ruf, neben Nippon Chemicon gibt es noch Nichicon, findet man auch in Cougar.


ich gebe erzbaron recht, aber es sollte in allen Bereichen Ausgewogenheit geben.


----------



## Compucase (30. Juli 2010)

Eine gute Filterung ist essentiell für ein Netzteil. Es muss in allen "Lebenslagen" eine gute Spannungsqualität ausgeben können. Daher lohnt sich der Aufwand ganz sicher. Zumal es meist mehr mit Arbeitsaufwand zu tun hat als mit hohen Mehrkosten für Material.
Und kein Netzteil kostet 20 Euro mehr nur weil die Werte bei der Restwelligkeit besser sind. 
Stärkere und mehr Kondensatoren alleine lösen das Problem nicht. Jedes Bauteil hat gewisse Eigenschaften die den Ingeneuren bekannt sind bzw. sein sollten. Nur die Besten der Besten Kondensatoren zu verbauen bringt manchmal auch nichts. Die gesamte Elektronik muss auf einander abgestimmt sein.

Ja klar gibt es bessere Kondensatoren als die Nippon-Chemicon. Aber dann sind wir im industriellen Bereich was völlig unnötig für den Home/Office Bereich wäre. 
Der Lüfter beim COUGAR A ist doch ein Guter, kommt von Young Lin. Er klackert oder kratzt doch nicht, Du bist halt unzufrieden weil wir die Lüftersteuerung in deinen Augen zu konservativ gewählt haben, also der Lüfter zu schnell dreht. Deswegen ist der Lüfter doch nicht billig. Es ist der Gleiche wie in den POWER 400/550/700.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Der Lüfter beim COUGAR A ist doch ein Guter, kommt von Young Lin. Er klackert oder kratzt doch nicht, Du bist halt unzufrieden weil wir die Lüftersteuerung in deinen Augen zu konservativ gewählt haben, also der Lüfter zu schnell dreht. Deswegen ist der Lüfter doch nicht billig. Es ist der Gleiche wie in den POWER 400/550/700.


 
Ich hätte das beim Cougar A eben anders gemacht, gerade im Hinblick auf wirklich Silent taugliche Office Systeme, wo eben schon jedes "Räuspern" eines Bauteils als störend empfunden wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2010)

Na aber irgentwas stimmt bei diser ganzen Sache net! Wenn ich dran denke was die Netzteile früher für ne rest Welligkeit hatten so vor 7 Jahren sagen wir mal und da hat die Hardware auch keine Probleme gemacht und teilweiße laufen die PC's heute noch mit einem Athlon xp CPU zum Beispiel. Also von wegen es wäre schädlich für die Hardware. Ich denke das be quiet das begriffen hat  und lieber einen sehr guten Lüfter eingebaut hat als sinnloser weiße die rest welligkeit weiter zu senken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

Wurde doch schon gesagt, letztendlich spielt die Restwelligkeit keine Rolle, aber irgendwie muss ein Hersteller ja erklären, wieso ausgerechnet sein Netzteil besser ist als das eines anderen.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Na aber irgentwas stimmt bei diser ganzen Sache net! Wenn ich dran denke was die Netzteile früher für ne rest Welligkeit hatten so vor 7 Jahren sagen wir mal und da hat die Hardware auch keine Probleme gemacht und teilweiße laufen die PC's heute noch mit einem Athlon xp CPU zum Beispiel. Also von wegen es wäre schädlich für die Hardware. Ich denke das be quiet das begriffen hat und lieber einen sehr guten Lüfter eingebaut hat als sinnloser weiße die rest welligkeit weiter zu senken.


 
auch vor 7 Jahren galten schon die gleichen Specs was die Welligkeit betrifft ... ATX Norm lässt grüßen ...

Es ist deshalb eher traurig zu sehen das sich Hersteller trotz modernster Technik teilweise immernoch nicht an gut 12 Jahre alte Spezifikationen halten können ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2010)

Ja gut aber das bedeutet doch nur das die Spezifikationen des ATX Standarts völlig ausreichen und alles was darüber hinaus  geht ist echt für den Fisch. Die be quiets werden mir echt immer sympatischer.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja gut aber das bedeutet doch nur das die Spezifikationen des ATX Standarts völlig ausreichen und alles was darüber hinaus geht ist echt für den Fisch. Die be quiets werden mir echt immer sympatischer.


 
Du schaffst es auch dir alles schönzureden, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2010)

Was heißt schön reden. Ich denke wir haben alle aus diese Diskussion über rest Welligkeit was dazu gelehrnt. Fazit: Guter Lüfter ist alle mal besser als die geringste rest Welligkeit, also macht be quiet es mal wieder richtig. Da brauch ich mir echt nix schön reden. Gut ich bin Fanboy von be quiet dennoch würd ich mir ein anderes Netzteil holen wenn es denn einen Sinn machen würde aber die Lautheit wenn du zum Beispiel im Internet Surfst spielt eine sehr wichtige rolle. Cougar oder Seasonic mögen zwar gute Netzteile bauen aber vom perfektem NT sind sie noch weiter weg als be quiet!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

Du kannst das perfekte Netzteil bauen, aber das kauft dann keiner, weils zu teuer ist.
BeQuiet ist nicht schlecht, aber letztendlilch sind sie teuer, zu teuer für meinen Geschmack, unabhängig ob sie einen guten Service bieten.
Mich macht es jedenfalls stutzig, dass ich keinen BeQuiet User kenne, der den Service noch nie in Anspruch nehmen musste. 
Ich würde lieber mehr Geld in die Qualitätskontrolle investieren als in einen Service, der die defekten Geräte wieder einsammelt.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2010)

doch du kennst einen, mich 

ist aber schon etwas länger her wo ich mein BQT gekauft hab, ist sogar die P4 serie die hohe Ausfallraten hatte, läuft bis heute


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2010)

Dann kennst du schon zwei!! Ich weiß ja nicht warum du bis jetzt jedes be quiet geschrottet hast aber langsam kommt bei mir wieder der Verschwörungsthoretiker durch!!! Aber ich halts Maul,hehehehheh


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> doch du kennst einen, mich
> 
> ist aber schon etwas länger her wo ich mein BQT gekauft hab, ist sogar die P4 serie die hohe Ausfallraten hatte, läuft bis heute


 
Das ist so alt, das wird immer laufen. 
Ich meine jetzt eher die, die ihr Netzteil in den ersten 6 Monaten tauschen mussten und da kenne ich eine Menge. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann kennst du schon zwei!! Ich weiß ja nicht warum du bis jetzt jedes be quiet geschrottet hast aber langsam kommt bei mir wieder der Verschwörungsthoretiker durch!!! Aber ich halts Maul,hehehehheh


 
Ich hab seit Jahren BeQuiet gekauft, und immer ist das erste irgendwie kaputt gegangen, daher wundert mich das auch nicht, wenn mal eins Probleme verursacht, wie eben das mit dem Lüfter nachlaufen.

Aber ob das nächste noch mal ein BeQuiet wird...


----------



## Erzbaron (1. August 2010)

Kleine Info:

Seit dem letzten WE läuft mein Cougar SE 400 passiv und mir ists heute beim reinigen der Kiste erst aufgefallen  Ich habe beim fotografieren des Innenraums wohl den Lüfter verklemmt ... Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum mein Rechner so anders klang als vergangenes WE  (die Woche über war ich nicht da)

Nun hab ich per Laserthermometer mal nachgemessen, kein Bauteil wird wärmer als 50° nach gut 6h GTA 4 (Gehäuse geschlossen) ... hmmm ... lassen oder nicht lassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Du kannst ja den Lüfter tauschen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Hättest das NT aber richtig unter Last gehabt wäre es dir hobs gegangen, dann wärst dann der DAU des Jahres aber ich bezweifle das du es dann hir erzählt hättest! Tja be quiet hat ein Tachosignal, ich hätte es bei meinem Dark Power gleich bemerkt. Be quiet kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten!!1


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Ich denke, dass es abgeschaltet hätte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Hm ich lass das Tachosignal immer über meine Lüftersteuerung anzeigen, daher weiß ich das es nie schneller als 800MHz dreht also immernoch unhörbar. Ne mir ist mal ein NT kaputt gegangen weil der Lüfter stehen blieb und ich es nicht bemerkt hatte. Habs erst hinterher bemerkt genauso wie Erznaron ist mir dann bewusst geworden das der PC seit geraumer Zeit anderster klang. Ist aber schon ewig her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, meine Boards lesen das Tachosignal vom BeQuiet nicht mehr aus, obwohl sie dafür einen Steckplatz haben, aber bei Everest und Co. steht nur n/a.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hättest das NT aber richtig unter Last gehabt wäre es dir hobs gegangen, dann wärst dann der DAU des Jahres aber ich bezweifle das du es dann hir erzählt hättest! Tja be quiet hat ein Tachosignal, ich hätte es bei meinem Dark Power gleich bemerkt. Be quiet kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten!!1


 
Der Rechner hat während GTA knapp 380W aus der Dose gezogen ... bei 384W auf der 12V habe ich trotzdem gut 90% Last anliegen ...

Und warum sollte ich das nicht erzählen? Ich bin grad ehrlich gesagt mehr als nur begeistert das das Netzteil OHNE PROBLEME bei hoher Last passiv läuft ...  

Hmm wobei, die Platine ist bis 120° zugelassen (FR4) und die Kondis komplett bis 105° ... EIGENTLICH sollte der Passivbetrieb keine Probleme machen ...

@ Christian, was sagt der Hersteller? 

@ Hulkhardy

Muss eigentlich jeder Post von dir nerven? Wenn ich wollte könnte ich mir einen ganzen Haufen BQ! Netzteile leisten aber wofür?  Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal, erst denken dann posten ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Ich habs halt nicht so mit Humor und wenn ich es dann mal vesuche gehts daneben. Muss aber auch sagen das ich nicht wenig überrascht bin das dein Cougar bei so hoher Last nicht kaputt gegangen ist. Was narürlich noch mehr die Frage stellt warum Cougar den Lüfter relative hoch drehen lässt, das würd mich mal interressieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was narürlich noch mehr die Frage stellt warum Cougar den Lüfter relative hoch drehen lässt, das würd mich mal interressieren.


 
Du kannst das SE nicht mit dem A vergleichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Achso ne ich hab jetzt nicht auf deine Erfahrung bezug genommen. Sondern auf die Laststeuerung von Cougar die den Lüfter höher drehen lässt asl wenn er Termperaturgeregelt wäre. Das auch noch im Sommer, ist das Netzteil ohne Lüfter gelaufen......na vieleicht hats doch einen kleine Knaks weg bekommen das wird die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Cougar will halt unter allen Umständen die Bauteile immer kalt halten, obwohl sie eine gewissen Temperatur problemlos verkraften.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Ja ich glaub auch zu wissen warum. Christian hatte ja mal geschrieben das sie aus dem Debakel mit der Netzschallter LED gelhernt haben und jetzt versuchen sie mit gewallt jede RMA im Keim zu ersticken. Ich find aber gut das, das NT einen ausgefallenen Lüfter aushält. Hätte ich Erzbaron geftagt, halte mal den Lüfter für ein paar Stunden an wärend es belastet wird, hätter er mir wohl den Vogel gezeigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, das kann man leicht erreichen, indem man die olle Diode einfach weglässt.
Aber damit argumentieren, dass sie deswegen die Lüfter lastabhängig laufen lassen, damit es keine RMA mehr gibt, ist doch etwas kurz gedacht.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Achso ne ich hab jetzt nicht auf deine Erfahrung bezug genommen. Sondern auf die Laststeuerung von Cougar die den Lüfter höher drehen lässt asl wenn er Termperaturgeregelt wäre. Das auch noch im Sommer, ist das Netzteil ohne Lüfter gelaufen......na vieleicht hats doch einen kleine Knaks weg bekommen das wird die Zukunft zeigen.


 
Humor ist wirklich nicht deine Stärke ... 

Wenn du in den latzten Wochen aufmerksam mitgelesen hättest wäre dir nicht entgangen das die Laststeuerung die primäre Steuerung ist aber das Netzteil immernoch einen Tempfühler hat ... das hatte Christan auch mal im Diskussionsthread gepostet ...

Ich schreibe ihm gleich mal ne kurze Nachricht ... mal schauen was er zum passiven Cougar SE 400 sagt ... vielleicht hab ich grad zufällig ein neues Produkt entwickelt 

Habe jetzt nochmal mitm Thermometer gemessen, 51° nachdem der Rechner die letzten 2 Stunden unter Prime95 und Furmark lief ... Was aber die Sache wahrscheinlich fördert ist das ich es mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut habe, so kann eine ganz normale Thermik entstehen ...


edit: @ Hulkhardy

Wenn du mich gefragt hättest ... ich hätte den Lüfter angehalten ^^ Ein gutes Netzteil schaltet ab wenns zu warm wird oder läuft unbeeindruckt weiter ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> vielleicht hab ich grad zufällig ein neues Produkt entwickelt


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn er will ja keine 50° im Netzteil haben.


----------



## poiu (2. August 2010)

es soll was passives mit 400W Gold kommen, aber mich nicht drauf festnageln XD

betreff Lüfter

ja da ist Cougar sehr Konservativ, wie Seasonic und paar andere übrigens auch.

ich glaube das sind halt die Hersteller die viel OEM Ware haben und RMA vermeiden wollen, bzw wissen was das für Kosten verursachen kann.

BQT ist RMA egal beim Kauf bezahlt der Käufer ja sowieso 1-3 NT mit


----------



## ekas (2. August 2010)

hallo...
ich klink mich mal ein 
hab den test und den thread hier verfolgt und finde den gedanken mit dem passiven se 400 interessant.
habe das nt seit dem release (bei hwv übrigens für knapp 53 € - ohne tipp, da ich länger drauf gewartet hatte *wink mit dem zaunpfahl*).
bin insgesamt super zufrieden damit, aber es könnte gerne ein klitzekleines bissl leiser sein.
daher: kann man den lüfter durch nen widerstand langsamer laufen lassen? oder es irgendwie einrichten, dass er erst ab z.b. 40% last anläuft? er ist ja eh primär lastgesteuert... 

am liebsten wär mir, wenn man einfach n kabel am üfterkabel zwischenklemmt, damit dieser langsamer läuft - ähnlich wie bei gehäuselüftern, die von 12v auf 7v oder gar 5v "gedrosselt" werden können.

ansonsten wie gesagt top!!!

edit: @erzbaron: tolles review


----------



## poiu (2. August 2010)

kannst du aber die lebensdauer könnte sich verkürzen und garantie geht flöten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2010)

Na der nächste der sich über den lauten Lüfter beschwert. Ich find jetzt echt das die Lastesteuerung keine so gute Idee war. @Erzbaron was bringt mir ein Temperaturfühler wenn er nicht drauf anspringt oder reagiert er doch bei sehr hohen Temperaturen. Was ja irgentwei logisch wäre. Nehmen wir an ist ist 40 Grad im Schatten und du hast ne Dachwohnung dann hast du auch die 40 Grad im Zimmer. Da bleibt es garantiert nicht bei 50 Grad im Netzteil. Also reagiert das Cougar jetzt doch im Notfall auf Temperaturen wenn sie extrem hoch werden?


----------



## Erzbaron (2. August 2010)

@ ekas

Thx  Bin auch wirklich gut zufrieden mit dem kleinen Ding ... 

Ich muss dich aber darauf hinweisen das du sämtliche Änderungen am Netzteil in Eigenverantwortung machst! Als Laie sollte man NIEMALS ein Netzteil öffnen oder gar irgendwelche Veränderungen daran vornehmen ... 

Ich bin ein wenig suizidal veranlagt das ich sowas mache und eigentlich sollte ich sofort erschossen werden da sich jemand meine Aktionen hier als Vorbild nehmen könnte 

@ hulkhardy

JA! die Cougars reagieren auch auf hohe Temperaturen ... aber die primäre Luftersteuerung erfolgt über die anliegende Last


----------



## +Flori+ (2. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> es soll was passives mit 400W Gold kommen, aber mich nicht drauf festnageln XD



Statt 400 W habe ich da etwas anderes in Erinnerung


----------



## poiu (2. August 2010)

kann sein 

PS Hallo Flori und willkommen im Forum


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

ekas schrieb:


> daher: kann man den lüfter durch nen widerstand langsamer laufen lassen? oder es irgendwie einrichten, dass er erst ab z.b. 40% last anläuft? er ist ja eh primär lastgesteuert...


 
Ich würde daran nicht rumfummeln, am Ende schädigst du nur das Netzteil und wenns im Eimer ist, ist das Geschrei groß.
Laut Erzbaron ist das NT mit dem Lüfter auch sehr leise, ansonsten frag ihn mal direkt danach.

Ich hab jedenfalls keine "Sone" Zahlen gesehen.


----------



## ekas (2. August 2010)

es stimmt schon dass es leise ist...
zuvor hatte ich ein topower silentez 400w, welches "dank" des silent-modus' wirklich unhörbar war - jedoch gab es seinen geist mit einem knall und leicht verkokeltem gestank auf. ich denke es wurde zu heiß.

und da das alte nt WIRKLICH silent war, ist das cougar se subjektiv gesehen lauter... also lediglich der luftstrom ist hörbar - den lüfter an sich kann man nicht wahrnehmen!

da ich aufgrund des topower "verwöhnt" bin/war, soll beim cougar ja nur der lüfter ein wenig langsamer drehen...

mal schauen, irgendwie trau ich mich auch nicht an das innere. einerseits wegen der garantie, andererseits weil ich davon kaum ahnung hab...


----------



## poiu (2. August 2010)

> zuvor hatte ich ein topower silentez 400w, welches "dank" des silent-modus' wirklich unhörbar war - jedoch gab es seinen geist mit einem knall und leicht verkokeltem gestank auf. ich denke es wurde zu heiß.



jetzt kannst dir denken welcher modus dafür verantwortlich war  die teile platzen reihenweise XD


----------



## Shi (2. August 2010)

Ja hab ich auch gehört. Silent-Modus = Explosionsmodus


----------



## roheed (2. August 2010)

Mein seasonic X-650 lief auch noch nach knapp zwei stunden Assassins Creed 2 zocken immer noch Passiv. Also machbar ist es allemal...

Das klingt auch schon mal nicht schlecht, 400Watt seasonic ganz ohne Lüfter. Nach meinen eigenen erfahrungen mit dem X650 denk ich das das locker gut geht. Solange unten im Case verbaut.


Seasonic Fanless X-Series eingetroffen - 02.08.2010 - ComputerBase

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Na ja, ein Q9450 und eine 5770 lasten ein Seasonic X-650 auch nicht wirklich aus. 
Bau mal eine GTX 480 ein, dann kommt das NT wenigstens ausm Schlaf heraus.


----------



## poiu (2. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch gehört. Silent-Modus = Explosionsmodus



jetzt ist es aber absolut Silent, man könnte es auch Todesstille nennen XD


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2010)

Sooo liebe Community,

nocheinmal vielen Dank für das viele positive Feedback zu meinem kleinen Bericht hier ... 

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen euch einen weiteren Bericht zu präsentieren welcher in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen hier online gehen wird ... 

Es wurde ja sehr viel über den Preis des Cougar SE hier diskutiert, von Cougar gibt es ja auch noch die Mainstreamvariante der Cougar A Serie mit recht ähnlichen Leistungsdaten (400W, 384W auf der 12V Rail usw.) ... aus diesem Grund präsentiere ich euch den Vergleich

*Cougar SE 400W vs. Cougar A 400W*

kostspielig gegen günstig, Enthusiastennetzteil gegen Mainstreammodell ... es wird toll 

Dazu habe ich die vorhandene Technik ohne Rücksicht auf die Kosten ausgebaut ... als GPU wird zukünftig eine HD4890 Vapor-X dienen und dem Prozessor werde ich auch noch das ein oder andere Watt entlocken 

Was sagt ihr? Gute Idee oder blöde?

edit: eine neue Digicam habe ich mir auch noch gekauft ^^


----------



## poiu (4. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> *Cougar SE 400W vs. Cougar A 400W*
> 
> kostspielig gegen günstig, Enthusiastennetzteil gegen Mainstreammodell ... es wird toll
> 
> Was sagt ihr? Gute Idee oder blöde?



einfach


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Dann leg mal los, aber mich interessiert natrlich auch dein Eindruck im Silent Mode, den solltest du ja hinbekommen, mit einer Onboardgrafik.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2010)

Die Lautstärke werde ich versuchen noch genauer zu beurteilen ... evtl. wenn meine neue Cam das hinbekommt mit Hörproben 

Meine Hardware wird wieder leiden ... aber dafür ist sie ja da ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Mach das, ich quäle mein BeQuiet am Wochenende auch, da ich dann wieder Multi GPU ausprobieren werde.


----------



## ekas (4. August 2010)

jepp, darauf bin ich auch gespannt... hat es sich gelohnt in das se 400 zu investieren oder hätte ein a 400 doch gereicht???

eigtl. ist's ja egal, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2010)

Also für mich hat es sich definitiv gelohnt ... trotzdem interessiert mich der direkte Vergleich ... denn zwischen den beiden Netzteilen liegen gut 20€ Kaufpreisdifferenz während die Ausgangsleistung ja identisch ist ... könnte also spannend werden


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (4. August 2010)

Mist, Quanti ist Nicht Online! Wollte ihn mal paar Fragen bezüglich seinen Eindrücken vom Sharkoon C 400 stellen.
Langsam werd ich skeptisch obs die richtige Wahl war, weil es bloß 300 Watt auf 12V hat. Habs heut bestellt, und jetzt weiß ich net soll ich Morgen früh die bestellung ändern gegen das Xigmatek Go Green 400 Watt? Das hat 384 Watt auf 12V. Preislich würde ich beide unter 50 Euro bekommen(50 ist Limit)
Hab nen E8400 (TDP 65W) bloß soll ja die TDP NICHTS mit dem Stromverbrauch der CPU zu tun haben? 
Ende des Jahres kommt ne neue Graka (je nach Preis evtl. sogar ne HD 5870)
Jetzt weis ich halt nicht a) was verbraucht ein e8400 unter Vollast
b) reichen die 300 Watt, möchte nicht über 85-90 % Auslastung kommen.

Was soll ich tun


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Ich hab am Rush mein Office System dran hängen und auch die GT240 läuft super damit, aber meine GTX 470 will ich da doch nicht dranklemmen. 
Also, wenn du später eine 5870 kaufen willst, solltest du ein 500 Watt Modell nehmen und halt etwas mehr ausgeben.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> *Cougar SE 400W vs. Cougar A 400W*



kannst dich ja noch voll in die Unkosten stürzen und ein Rush Power besorgen  das wäre wirklich ein genialer 400W NT vergleich


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> kannst dich ja noch voll in die Unkosten stürzen und ein Rush Power besorgen  das wäre wirklich ein genialer 400W NT vergleich


 
Mein Hausdrache killt mich  aber ich könnte ja mal ne nette Mail an Sharkoon schreiben ... 

Wobei, das Cougar SE hab ich ja schon und das Cougar A bekomme ich als Testsample (wird wieder Zeit für Verschwörungstheorien ^^) ... die andere Technik (4890, Digicam usw.) bezahl ich natürlich aus eigner Tasche ... aber die Idee find ich ganz cool 
Zur Not frag ich Quanti ob der mir nicht sein Sharkoon leihen kann


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

eine Mail schadet nicht, frag mal Klutten ob er seine Beziehungen für dich spielen lässt 


Der Vergleich wäre dann wirklich super  nebenbei könntest du nachprüfen ob das rush wirklich so leise ist unser Quant behauptet


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Sooo, ich hab nun noch eine Mail an Sharkoon und an BeQuiet! geschrieben ... mal schauen was die dazu sagen


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (5. August 2010)

Handel auch eins für mich aus^^, dann kann ich meine bestellung stornieren.
Kann man auf Dauer einem guten Netzteil (Sharkoon C 400) eine Auslastung von 80%( Last) zumuten.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

Du lässt deinen Rechner ja nicht durchgehend mit Vollast laufen ... und einem guten Netzteil tut eine Last von 80% nicht weh ... im Gegenteil, der Effizienz kommt das nur zu gute ...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (5. August 2010)

So krank wie ich bin, hab ich mir heut ein Strommessgerät geholt.
Gibts beim Stromanbieter für 1 Woche für lau.
Gerät: Christ Elektronik CLM 1000
Ein fetter Klopper, nicht so ein Spielzeug teil.
So mein System: E8400 + 9800GT (Mainboard, 2 Schokoriegel, 1 Festplatte,1 Laufwerk, 2 Gehäuselüfter) zieht im 
Idle ~ 124 Watt
Last ~220 Watt   (max 250 Watt)

So, jetzt attestiere ich meinem billig Netzteil mal 75% Effizienz (bei 250 Watt)  dann brauchen die Komponenten 200 Watt (richtig?) und der Rest verpufft. Da ich das Sharkoon unter Last möglichst nicht über 80% leistung treiben will ( bei 300Watt auf 12 V wären das 240 Watt ), hätte ich für die Kommende Graka noch 40 Watt über........oder rechne ich grad völligen Schmarrn. Die 9800 GT zieht ~ 110 Watt.......dann könnte ich mir eine GPU mit ~ 150 Watt holen z.B HD 5850 oder GTX 460.
Stimmt das so in ungefähr????


----------



## Shi (5. August 2010)

Hmm was für ein NT hast du denn genau? Schau mal auf den Aufkleber. 75% Effizienz ist schon optimistisch, das muss man auch erst mal schaffen


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

kauf dir doch einfach das Rush Power C 500W


----------



## Shi (5. August 2010)

Jap. Das ist gut.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (5. August 2010)

Rentiert sich nicht, da es bloß 60 Watt mehr auf 12V hat. Berücksichtigt man die Effizienz sind bloß ~ 50 Watt. 
Ich will entweder gut und günstig oder gleich das Cooler Master Silent Pro 500. (Warum gibts kein 400)
Die 75% die ich meinem Billig Rotz attestiert hab, dienten bloß derm einfacheren überschlagen. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Das C 400 müsste auch für ne HD 5850 o. GTX 460 langen.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. August 2010)

höh? 

Ich glaub du hast da mit der Effizienz was falsch verstanden ...

Ein Netzteil mit nomineller Ausgangsleistung von 400W zieht unter 100% Last bei einer Effizenz von 80% genau 480W aus der Steckdose ..., die Ausgangsleistung bleibt immer unverändert, mit steigender Effizienz sinkt nur der zusätzliche Stromverbrauch, zum Beispiel das 400W Netzteil wieder, diesmal aber mit 90% Effizienz und wieder 100% Last zieht es nur noch 440W aus der Steckdose ...

Das Rush Power C 400 hat allerdings "nur" 300W auf der 12V Rail, das ist für eine 5850 arg wenig, für eine GTS450 oder eine HD5770 reicht es aber aus ... allerdings nicht wenn du dein Netzteil nur mit 75% belasten willst 

In diesem Fall empfehle ich dir ein Netzteil mit mehr Power auf der 12V Rail, zum Beispiel das Cougar SE 400W, das hat auf der 12V Rail immerhin 384W ... kostet aber ein paar € mehr reicht aber auch für ne 5850 ganz entspannt aus und du hast noch dicke Reserven


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (6. August 2010)

Ne das mit der effizienz war falsch meinte Auslastung.
Sprich das C 400 mit 300Watt auf 12V bei 80% Auslastung(der 12V Schiene)
wären das 240 Watt
Beim M 500 (oder C) 360Watt auf 12V bei 80% Auslastung(der 12V Schiene)
wären das 288 Watt

Das meinte ich mit ~ 50 Watt. Und wieso sollte eine HD 5850 mehr ziehen als eine gtx 460 (1GB)??? Hab ich noch bei keinem Test gelesen!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (6. August 2010)

Unterschätz die HD5850 nicht, je nachdem welche Karte du kaufst ziehen die garnicht so wenig wie immer suggeriert wird  Immerhin das gleiche wie ne HD4850 ...

Ich hab mich oben allerdings verschrieben, ich meinte HD5770 und GTS450 (wennse denn endlich mal kommt ^^)

Grundsätzlich bin ich immernoch der Meinung das für deine Anforderungen das nur minimal teurere Rush Power C 500 besser passt ... sind ja laut geizhals auch nur 6€ Preisunterschied ... http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=rush+power+c&in=


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (6. August 2010)

Eigentlich hast du ja recht bloß kommen da noch die Versandkosten dazu.
Is ja Rille, die Bestellung ist früher eingetroffen, das heißt ich habs jetzt vor mir. Jetzt muss es durch wohl oder übel.
Aber was scho ein bisschen komisch ist, obwohl es bloß 300Watt auf 12V hat, hat es 2PCI-e Stecker. Viele 400 Watt Netzteile mit knapp 400 Watt auf 12V haben bloß 1. 
Hab zwar schon mal den Bericht auf der planet3Dnow Seite gelesen, dabei aber die hälfte überflogen. Als Fazit steht dort das sogar ein Betrib mit einer HD 5870 samt Quadcore kein Problem darstellt.
Und ich würd mal sagen soulpain hat Ahnung.
Wie dem auch sei, habe 43,99 bezahlt (Abholung in Filiale) und dafür kriegt man so schnell nix besseres. 
Achso hab mir auch das neue PC Games Hardware Magazin geholt (55 GPU´s im Test) und da kommt die Sapphire HD 5850 Rev.2 (welche mich Interessiert auf 104 Watt (Last) und 148 Watt (Furmark).
Aber hast recht es gibt auch andere (Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+) die deutlich drüber liegen ( 152 Watt Last, 209 Watt Furmark).
Ist aber die einzige sonst liegen alle deutlich drunter.
So.....Time to Say Goodbye zum alten China Böller


Aber Danke für die Ratschläge, eigentlich ist deine Denkweise mit Sicherheit richtiger als meine. Aber laut Rechnung sollte ich nicht über 250 Watt kommen. Hoffentlich geht die Rechnung auf...lol...sonst muß ich mir nen Schuldigen suchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2010)

Du kannst auch das Cougar A kaufen, das hat ebenfalls eine gute 12 Volt Schiene und nicht so teuer wie die SE Serie.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (6. August 2010)

Ich krieg die Krise, ich bekomm den 24 pol Hautstecker von dem dreck.... von Chinaböller nicht ab. Eher brech ich das Mainboard raus. AAAAAARRRGGGHHH!
Ich kieg schon blasen an die Finger, No Way. Die verarbeitung von dem *pieeeeeeep* ich warscheinlich so *pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep* das es dermaßen fest drin sitzt, das man keine Chance hat es rauszubekommen.
Hab ich nen Hals..........schon mal jemand so nen Fall gehabt? Bin ratlos wie ich das Teil rauskrieg. 
Evtl. nen Schuss WD-40
Ahhhhh was für ein Dreck!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. August 2010)

So habs heut mit Gewalt (kleiner Schraubenzieher) rausgehebelt und gezerrt!
 Das Sharkoon ist drinnen, und obwohl es laut Daten identisch mit dem alten ist, werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das da Welten dazwischen liegen.
Erster Eindruck es ist wesentlich schwerer und leiser als das alte. Werde es jetzt mal bisschen Stressen um zu sehen wie warm es wird. 
Bilder hab ich auch gemacht (vom Neuen und alten) und werd sie haut Abend mal in die Runde schmeißen. Aufschrauben tu ichs nicht da sonst die garantie verfliegt  Sorry der musste raus. Neee, wird verkauft für 10€.
Naja muss jeder selbst wissen. Never ever so n Dreck. Allein die Stecker
so ne schlechte Verarbeitung! kein Wunder das ich so kämpfen musste.
Das Sharkoon hat sogar einen 6 und einen 6+2 Pin.


Edit: Also der Verbrauch vom Alten und vom Sharkoon. (gemessen mit Christ Elektronik CLM 1000) 

China-Böller:      124 Watt (Idle)     220 Watt (Last)  250.5 Watt (max.)
Sharkoon   :      105 Watt (Idle)     185 Watt (Last)  207 Watt (max.)

Es hatte scheinbar "gar Nicht mal" so ne grausame Effizienz. Aber der Hammer kommt bei den Temps (gefühlt an Gehäuserückseite). Leider habe ich kein Temperaraturauslesegerät. Aber gefühlt würd ich sagen min. 15 Grad Unterschied (kein Witz und erst recht Nicht übertrieben). Das  Netzteil sitzt bei mir im Gehäuse oben. Das Alte war (wenn man die Hand oben aufs Gehäuse legte) sehr warm (last). Das Sharkoon langweilt sich dagegen.
Gut es ist bei ca. 60% Auslastung und wird später mal stärker beansprucht, aber trotzdem braucht man sich da keinen Kopf machen.


----------

